# I think theres a SQUATCH in these woods



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jan 1, 2012)

I am watching Finding Bigfoot now ,Was wondering how many people think they are out there.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 1, 2012)

watching it too...he is out there.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 1, 2012)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> I am watching Finding Bigfoot now ,Was wondering how many people think they are out there.



on this forum? exactly three that'll own up to it... and i ain't one of the three...





waiting on Bfriendly... come on brother and let's get this thing rolling!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 1, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> watching it too...he is out there.



where abouts exactly?


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 1, 2012)

olcowman said:


> where abouts exactly?



and steal all my glory.... i don't think so.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 1, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> and steal all my glory.... i don't think so.



I'll help ya' skin him and drag him out? I am an experienced bigfeet caller...


----------



## KissMyBass (Jan 1, 2012)

I believe and will see one, one day..


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bigfoot drives a 1947 model UFO. It is bound to crash soon.


----------



## leemckinney (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe it is possible.  Most people discount them because they have never seen one.  I have hunted for over 50 years and have only seen one fox squirrel and have never seen a porcupine.  I would love it if real proof was found.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2012)

gotta love these bigfoot threads....good to see you up and kickin olcowman


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 2, 2012)

But...........but..........but........what if there is a bigfoot family? Then someone killed one and busted up the genetic capability to further their species. 

Would you really want to be the one responsible for that!?


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 2, 2012)

I heard there was one in Rome. He was working part time as an independent metal recycler.


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe it's possible. There are plenty of animal species yet to be found.  

Do I think a couple idiots running around the woods in the dark yelling and making a bunch of stupid noises are gonna discover one? NO!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2012)

olcowman said:


> where abouts exactly?



You KNOW the answer to that..............Everywhere!

And Nowhere, at the same time

Sorry I took so long to chime in. I was at work last night so I just got done watching it on the DVR..............

This one was one of my faves! 

 I have seen the NY footage with the monkey lookin thing in the trees.

 But never saw the part with the Big One walking first, then the little one jumping off its Shoulders................Que Pasa Amigos

Of course they are out there.............

Then again, Maybe Everyone of those idjuts at the Town Hall type meetings is Lyin? Gettin Paid to be there?

 Maybe Everyone of the hundreds and hundreds of Stories of folks telling crazy stories of what they saw is a bunch of Hawgwarsh?

Nah, I think the odds are better that there is a "Chance" a "Possibility" of them being there


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2012)

BTW-What WAS that thing in the trees?

Big Squirrel?

That little boy with the Cubs shirt that raised his hand when asked if they ever saw one?  Is he a bald faced LIAR!

No, Actually, he reminds me of my son who would tell the truth even if it got himself in trouble.........Yes, he does that

Own up!  You know they are real! Explain to me how it is IMpossible for them to exist!  THE Clear argument winner is that it is "Possible"!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2012)

hoochfisher said:


> I believe it's possible. There are plenty of animal species yet to be found.


How do you know this? If they have yet to be found then ya don't know they are out there!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> That little boy with the Cubs shirt that raised his hand when asked if they ever saw one?  Is he a bald faced LIAR!
> 
> No, Actually, he is a kid too young to have hair on his face that is doing what his daddy told him to do!


This what you meant to say?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 2, 2012)

leemckinney said:


> I believe it is possible.  Most people discount them because they have never seen one.  I have hunted for over 50 years and have only seen one fox squirrel and have never seen a porcupine.  I would love it if real proof was found.



No sir, I discount them primarily because it is virtually impossible for a creature of that size and reported population to exist undetected both by physical and fossil evidence. This entire bigfoot phenomenom is the product of a few unsubstantiated claims and a whole heap of hype provided by 'bigfoot researchers and experts' who research from the comfort of their homes. 

I am not going to accept a myth as factual when there exists not one single shred of credible evidence. If one opts to follow anecdotal evidence then you must include Santa Claus, fairies, vampires, and the Tooth Fairy along with bigfeets as creatures that could 'possibly' exist? 

BTW if you are expecting to see a porcupine in Gainesville you are in for a big dissapointment.  Kind of a stretch comparing bigfeets and porcupines ain't it? Santa and bigfoot have much more in common, relatively speaking...


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2012)

olcowman said:


> No sir, I discount them primarily because it is virtually impossible for a creature of that size and reported population to exist undetected both by physical and fossil evidence. This entire bigfoot phenomenom is the product of a few unsubstantiated claims and a whole heap of hype provided by 'bigfoot researchers and experts' who research from the comfort of their homes.
> 
> I am not going to accept a myth as factual when there exists not one single shred of credible evidence. If one opts to follow anecdotal evidence then you must include Santa Claus, fairies, vampires, and the Tooth Fairy along with bigfeets as creatures that could 'possibly' exist?
> 
> BTW if you are expecting to see a porcupine in Gainesville you are in for a big dissapointment. Kind of a stretch comparing bigfeets and porcupines ain't it? Santa and bigfoot have much more in common, relatively speaking...


 I bet you got a big ole foot on ya don't ya


----------



## olcowman (Jan 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> I bet you got a big ole foot on ya don't ya



How'd you figure that out? You got that espn or something? Yep, I wear a size 15EEE which is purty big, unless of course you're comparing it to my Granny's?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2012)

olcowman said:


> How'd you figure that out? You got that espn or something? Yep, I wear a size 15EEE which is purty big, unless of course you're comparing it to my Granny's?


 Ain't seen a whole lot of y'all sho nuff kuntry boys that didn't have feet as big as the ark, hands like grapple, and shoulders so wide you blocked out have the theater screen from the front roll at the Sunday matinee.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 2, 2012)

just saw the commercial


----------



## olcowman (Jan 2, 2012)

j_seph said:


> This what you meant to say?



Lord I hate to say it, but... if some city feller' had asked me if I'd ever seen a bigfoot... back when I was about 8 years old, well... by the time I'd got done talking he'd have him enough for a book! And I don't reckon I'd got in no trouble for it neither? Telling tall tales to city folks and yankees was a common practice and expected by our elders... I think it's even in the Bible somewheres?

"Yes sir Mr. City-feller... I done seen some bigfeets..."


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 2, 2012)

I have seen several Squatch over the years....Mostly in various
deer camps after "they" indulged in 2-3 to many adult beverages !!!

At least they were running around screaming like the TV Squatch
hunters do trying to sound like one....


----------



## Daddyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Lordy I'm always amazed that (like the loc Ness) the one that did the original story that got the most publicity (remember the one walking in the woods) admits that it is a fake an people swear that they don't know what they are talking about that they couldn't have faked it. Go figure. At least I believe that is what the guy with the suit on said.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 2, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> BTW-What WAS that thing in the trees?
> 
> Big Squirrel?
> 
> ...



Hello?


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 2, 2012)

supposedly a scientific document is undergoing peer review before it will be published discussing DNA of an unidentified North American primate species.  The specimens were collected using chain of custody type care.  If the paper can't withstand peer review it will not be published.  But if it is published I will post the link! 

Looking around at Nat. Geo website there were several new species recently discovered, sharks and what not.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2012)

olcowman said:


> No sir, I discount them primarily because it is virtually impossible for a creature of that size and reported population to exist undetected both by physical and fossil evidence. This entire bigfoot phenomenom is the product of a few unsubstantiated claims and a whole heap of hype provided by 'bigfoot researchers and experts' who research from the comfort of their homes.
> 
> I am not going to accept a myth as factual when there exists not one single shred of credible evidence. If one opts to follow *anecdotal evidence then you must include Santa Claus, fairies, vampires, and the Tooth Fairy along with bigfeets as creatures that could 'possibly' exist? *
> 
> BTW if you are expecting to see a porcupine in Gainesville you are in for a big dissapointment.  Kind of a stretch comparing bigfeets and porcupines ain't it? Santa and bigfoot have much more in common, relatively speaking...




So Mr. Ol'Cowman - there is no Santa?? Can we have a redo on the Grinch Awards please?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2012)

Doenightmare for President.


Now, what was this stupid thread about again??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Proof*

Here's all the proof you need.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doenightmare for President.
> 
> 
> Now, what was this stupid thread about again??



Hairy messicans genes!   http://www.mymultiplesclerosis.co.uk/misc/wolfman.html


----------



## joedublin (Jan 3, 2012)

I've hunted the Southern woods since I was 12 years old...65 years ago....I've NEVER seen a live skunk in the woods but everyone tells me that they are there......if I ever did see a bigfoot I would never shoot it....but I would like to ask it if it was Republican or Democrat...then I might have to shoot it!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2012)

Bigfoots are democrats!  They are a dang minority!!!!  They have rights too and deserve to be heard.

When does the next episode come on?

I want to watch a grown man squeel like a pig in hopes that a big hairy dude will jump out of the woods and fondle him.

I would say the same thing could happen in Winder on any given Friday night...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a plot!
The libs have the Easter bunny and santa  on the run because they come bearing gifts, libs want us to look to them for that so they attack our beliefs.
They use science to kill  our belief in black panthers. 
Now they are after Bigfoot one of the last great icons of freedom!!!

We are Doomed.


----------



## davedirt (Jan 3, 2012)

What about all the Indian sittings and drawings over the past few hundred years......?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Here's all the proof you need.



Obvious photoshop..

Everyone knows she has a Realtree HD 4 Camo baby carrier..


----------



## SneekEE (Jan 3, 2012)

davedirt said:


> What about all the Indian sittings and drawings over the past few hundred years......?



They was in (the spirit world) when they saw and drew those creatures i think.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Greeks had a word for bigfoot!
I saw it on jeopardy about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## dbc32 (Jan 3, 2012)

i saw one once it had a black panther for a pet


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 3, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The Greeks had a word for bigfoot!
> I saw it on jeopardy about 3 weeks ago.



Could be Gilgamesh, or Enkidu...........I snagged a few paragraphs, from  a website that is talking about some really old Greek Story...........says its the First Literature on the wildman.

What I find Most Interesting, is the whale Gilgamesh is said to make...........those who have been here on the BF thread and have been keeping up, know what I am talkin about...........its in Blue.



> The earliest wildman to appear in literature can be found in the Epic of Gilgamesh. The stories which are about 4000 years old were written on 12 clay tablets and were discovered in the Assurbanipal Library in the ruins of Ninevah. There is no evidence at all that the Epic of Gilgamesh was based on reality, but some do speculate that the stories were written around an actual king of the same name who lived in southern Babylonia, modern day Iraq. According to the story, Arura the Potter created the Wildman Enkudu from clay. He was shaggy with ‘hair that sprouted like grain’, and who ate with the gazelles and drank with the wild beasts at their waterholes.
> 
> Initially enemies, Enkidu fought alongside Gilgamesh and earned his respect and friendship to such an extent that when Enkidu is mortally wounded in battle, Gilgamesh cries out ‘like a wailing woman i cry for Enkidu my friend.’ The important point here is that Gilgamesh viewed Enkidu the wildman as a man, saying ‘My friend who endured all hardships with me, has been overtaken by the fate of mankind’.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 3, 2012)

I am pretty sure I saw a Squatch on the side of Bankhead hwy....  He had on the latest Air Jordans.

-At least he has great taste in footwear!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 4, 2012)

jcountry said:


> I am pretty sure I saw a Squatch on the side of Bankhead hwy....  He had on the latest Air Jordans.
> 
> -At least he has great taste in footwear!



 That's debatable. I prefer my slip on Rocky boots


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2012)

davedirt said:


> What about all the Indian sittings and drawings over the past few hundred years......?



What about the fact that none of the Southeastern Indians believed that there was a bigfoot (or black panther for that matter) out there, at least not that I'm aware of? No early settlers or explorers saw them. But now, the place is crawling with them in the last ten years or so after half the area has been converted to suburbs and strip malls. Right.The Cherokee in my area had stories of giant snakes with magic crystals growing on their foreheads, giant yellowjackets that could carry off people, and leeches in the rivers big enough to drag people down and eat them. They drew pictures of half-man, half-falcon entities and winged serpents. Never seen any of those around here myself, either, nor do I really expect to. Most Indians, at least nowadays, who believe in bigfoot consider him to be more of a spiritual/mystical entity than a living, breathing creature anyway.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 4, 2012)

I have found useful purpose for the whole bigfoot myth. 

If one cuts them out some size 42 foot prints out of plywood, finds a muddy road ditch near their favorite hunting area that's a little too crowded........and lays down some easily found '' bigfoot tracks''  It sends a subliminal message,thereby converting non-believers into believers. 

After the word gets around, one can then hunt their fave area in privacy.


----------



## Roberson (Jan 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> What about the fact that none of the Southeastern Indians believed that there was a bigfoot (or black panther for that matter) out there, at least not that I'm aware of? No early settlers or explorers saw them. But now, the place is crawling with them in the last ten years or so after half the area has been converted to suburbs and strip malls. Right.The Cherokee in my area had stories of giant snakes with magic crystals growing on their foreheads, giant yellowjackets that could carry off people, and leeches in the rivers big enough to drag people down and eat them. They drew pictures of half-man, half-falcon entities and winged serpents. Never seen any of those around here myself, either, nor do I really expect to. Most Indians, at least nowadays, who believe in bigfoot consider him to be more of a spiritual/mystical entity than a living, breathing creature anyway.



Mr. Hillbilly, I beg to differ, the Cherokees DID believe in a wild, huge hairy man. They called him "Kecleh Kudleh". Just about ALL of the natives have a wildman-of-the-woods in their folklore.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> What about the fact that none of the Southeastern Indians believed that there was a bigfoot (or black panther for that matter) out there, at least not that I'm aware of? No early settlers or explorers saw them. But now, the place is crawling with them in the last ten years or so after half the area has been converted to suburbs and strip malls. Right.The Cherokee in my area had stories of giant snakes with magic crystals growing on their foreheads, giant yellowjackets that could carry off people, and leeches in the rivers big enough to drag people down and eat them. They drew pictures of half-man, half-falcon entities and winged serpents. Never seen any of those around here myself, either, nor do I really expect to. Most Indians, at least nowadays, who believe in bigfoot consider him to be more of a spiritual/mystical entity than a living, breathing creature anyway.



You would be Incorrect sir..........Not even close.

R U some kind of Ancient Indian Expert?  Remember, there is a difference between fact and someone's Opinion


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> You would be Incorrect sir..........Not even close.
> 
> R U some kind of Ancient Indian Expert?  Remember, there is a difference between fact and someone's Opinion



At least as much of an expert as you are on Bigfeets. 

No I am not an expert on anything, far from it, but I have had a lifelong interest in the history of the Southeast, along with Cherokee and other tribal cultures and histories. I definitely agree with you on the difference between _documentable_ fact and personal opinion. You seem to have a lot of opinions that came from BFRO instead of any credible historical source. I base my statements not on stuff I read on BFRO and similar websites, but from a lifetime of absorbing local history and culture, both written and oral- i.e: reality. I have spent a good chunk of my life seriously researching southeastern history. I have copies of the journals and writings of pretty much every early European explorer in the Southeast from the DeSoto expedition forward, as well as journals and most writings from early settlers that are in print on everything I can find pertaining to the early history of my area. Nowhere in any of them have I ever seen the first word about bigfoot or anything remotely similar. _I would seriously love to read some of your sources if you have them, providing that they're not solely based on crackpoot websites from monster hunters and new-age mysticists without any further historical documentation._ 

My family has lived, worked, farmed, hunted, and survived in the Southern Appalachians  since the mid-1700s. That's when the Cherokee still owned the area where I live.The older members of my family were a treasure trove of oral historical tradition, and knew every kind of old story you can think of about the area. None of them had ever heard of bigfoot or similar creature after nearly 300 years in the area, nor have any other long-established families that I know of. Unless somebody shows me some proof otherwise, I'll stick with my belief that bigfoot in the southeastern US (aside from a few old skunk-ape stories from the swamps of the deep south) is a recent phenomenon that started about the 1970s. 

As for the "ancient Indian" thing, I have also had a lifelong interest and desire to learn everything I could about the original people of my area. Part of the interest also stems from the fact that I have Cherokee blood in my veins. I've lived my whole life on the border of the Qualla Boundary (Eastern Cherokee reservation,) and grew up and associated with Cherokee people all my life. I also have pretty much everything in print written by, about, or pertaining to early Cherokee culture, including stuff written by the people themselves or people who lived with and among them back in the day. There is a vast disparity between traditional Cherokee culture and some of the "Cherokee culture" that is out there today, mostly propogated by new-age "shamans" who make a living fleecing yuppies by interpreting their "Cherokee Zodiac," connecting them with their totem animals, and suchlike. These are the people who have websites all over the internet. Most of them are from out west somewhere. 



Roberson said:


> Mr. Hillbilly, I beg to differ, the Cherokees DID believe in a wild, huge hairy man. They called him "Kecleh Kudleh". Just about ALL of the natives have a wildman-of-the-woods in their folklore.



Again, not doubting you, but I would like to know the source of your information, as nothing I have ever seen or heard about traditional Cherokee beliefs mentioned anything of the sort, there's a good chance that perhaps I've just overlooked it. The main thing that bothers me about that particular assertion is that the words "Kecleh Kudleh" don't even sound like the Cherokee language, or common syllables thereof. I would love to see where this info comes from, again, if it's not solely some new-age or BFRO website without historical documentation. 

James Mooney wrote a pretty comprehensive and definitive cultural mythology of the Cherokee vback in the 1800s. He got all his information from the oldest of the traditionalists among the Eastern Cherokee (the ones who were hardcore traditional to the point of not speaking English, and who absolutely refused to leave their homeland and go to Oklahoma on the Trail of Tears. They hid out in the mountains until Colonel Will Thomas purchased in their name the land that is currently the Qualla Boundary and convinced the government to let them stay in western NC.) These were people, mostly elderly, who grew up in traditional Cherokee society, in traditional Cherokee villages, spoke only the Cherokee language, and were a storehouse of traditional Cherokee culture. He collected everything they knew about tribal beliefs, religion, creation stories, tales, folklore, etc. Most of his seperate sources agreed with each other with only minor variations. He collected stories of every sort of creature, monster, and such that the Cherokee believed in; up to and including a race of cannibal spirits who lived at the bottoms of the rivers, beings who lived in the waterfalls and cliffs, and even shape-shifting witches who could change from human to animal form at will. Nowhere in all those hundreds of stories was a hairy, bigfoot-type creature mentioned, when every other type of creature/spirit/being/monster imaginable was.

Now granted, the Mooney work is not perfect, but it's by far the best legitimate, documented, and verified by cross-referencing source that we have of old Cherokee beliefs, and the only one of any depth that came straight from the horse's mouth before admixture with other tribes in the boiling pot of the Indian Territories. If I was researching say, the life of Davy Crockett,  I would consider things written by him and people of the time who knew him personally to be a much better source of accurate information than something told to me as the gospel by his great-great-great-great-great-nephew who grew up in a condo in LA in the 1980s. 

So basically, both of ya'll-enlighten me and prove me wrong. I would love it actually, as I would learn something that I didn't know.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> So basically, both of ya'll-enlighten me and prove me wrong. I would love it actually, as I would learn something that I didn't know.



I'll go ahead and enlighten you if nobody else will you ol' hillbilly...

If the cherokee had a word for 'bigfoot' I reckon it would be: _equo-hi-ya tsu-na_ (or _alasidena_) which literally is big+foot... these are the phonetic spellings seeing as we ain't got the Cherokee alphabet.

I saw that 'Kecleh Kudleh' mentioned before in some bigfoot nut's website too, it's supposed to mean 'hairy savage'... they ain't no such word in the Cherokee dialect. Phonetically again, hairy savage is: _u-wu-yadv _(hairy) and _ge-ya-ta-hi _(savage).

If one really looks at the history of the so-called bigfoot stories in Native American folklore it is a relatively new phenomenom that was influenced by European tales. 99% of these bigfeet legends came along well after colonization by white folks whose tales of wild men and children raised by wild animals had been part of the European culture for eons. Many Native American cultures have some really imaginative tales and some tribes even honored the best liars among them, but you are hard pressed to find any ancient stories among any groups which describe anything like the modern image of a bigfoot. Even the term 'sasquatch' is not a true native term for him, it was coined by a Canadian school teacher and paper editor derived from a combination of nonsensible pieces of dialects from different local tribes.



(_O-si-Yo _Hillbilly, I reckon i am a student of some sorts along the same lines as you? I sure would like to compare some of our data as it sounds like you got some interesting reading... my great-granny's (who helped raise me) maiden name was Bushyhead. She was an active/enrolled voting member of the Snowbird bunch at the time of her death at 99 years of age. She spoke the language fluently and I learned some from her and alot later on in life thru a few t-ed classes and self study. It's always been kind of a hobby)

_A-ga-yv-li     Wa-ga      A-si-ga-ya_
        (    Old      -   Cow  -      Man      )


----------



## olcowman (Jan 5, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> BTW-What WAS that thing in the trees?
> 
> Big Squirrel?



Maybe a big squirrel? But honestly, it looks just like the little ugly monkey some feller up in Gatlinburg used to walk around with when I was a kid. I reckon he was supposed to be a gypsy and he wandered around a playin' on one of them accordian contraptions with that nasty thing on the end of a rope a hopping around getting coins from people and probably picking their pockets, and Lord knows a spreading all sorts of incurable monkey diseases. (thang used to scare me to death, i wouldn't get within 50 feet of it!) In that video it even looked like it hopped off that ol' gypsy fellers shoulder and right up in that tree, just like I remembered it?

That leaves us with a simple question, is it more probable that the thing in that picture is (a) a gypsy and his monkey taking a stroll in the woods or (b) a 10 foot tall, hair covered, 500 pound, bi-pedaled, previously undiscovered, North American ape and her tree swinging baby?

If I gotta choose, I pick (a)... I've seen gypsies and monkeys a few times (from a safe distance) with my own eyeballs and I'm purty sure they's a heap of scientific evidence they exist.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> At least as much of an expert as you are on Bigfeets.
> 
> No I am not an expert on anything, far from it, but I have had a lifelong interest in the history of the Southeast, along with Cherokee and other tribal cultures and histories. I definitely agree with you on the difference between _documentable_ fact and personal opinion. You seem to have a lot of opinions that came from BFRO instead of any credible historical source. I base my statements not on stuff I read on BFRO and similar websites, but from a lifetime of absorbing local history and culture, both written and oral- i.e: reality. I have spent a good chunk of my life seriously researching southeastern history. I have copies of the journals and writings of pretty much every early European explorer in the Southeast from the DeSoto expedition forward, as well as journals and most writings from early settlers that are in print on everything I can find pertaining to the early history of my area. Nowhere in any of them have I ever seen the first word about bigfoot or anything remotely similar. _I would seriously love to read some of your sources if you have them, providing that they're not solely based on crackpoot websites from monster hunters and new-age mysticists without any further historical documentation._
> 
> ...



Are there any other Indians, besides the Cherokee? You seem to know all there is to know about them, Props to you.

I have read quite a few stories that come from Indian folklore, and they talk about Wildmen..............Dont ever remember Any of them tribes being Cherokee though.

I cant prove you wrong, quite frankly, dont even want to. 

But you Cannot Prove Bigfoot Does NOT Exist, now can you. My Opinion, comes from reading Lots of Stories..............hundreds of them. 

Perhaps they are ALL lies, but I doubt it..........

There is a Non Scientific Poll somewhere close to here, that shows more people than not think it is "Possible" for a Squatch to be in these woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2012)

Daryl Gay needs to be reading all of these threads so he can print a new book; "Rabbit Stompin and running from Bigfoots"...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Are there any other Indians, besides the Cherokee? You seem to know all there is to know about them, Props to you.
> 
> I have read quite a few stories that come from Indian folklore, and they talk about Wildmen..............Dont ever remember Any of them tribes being Cherokee though.
> 
> ...



Non scientific being the key here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Are there any other Indians, besides the Cherokee? You seem to know all there is to know about them, Props to you.
> 
> I have read quite a few stories that come from Indian folklore, and they talk about Wildmen..............Dont ever remember Any of them tribes being Cherokee though.
> 
> ...



BF, I'm a heck of a long ways from knowing everything there is to know about _anything_, much less the Cherokee Indians. I know very little about them, actually, but hopefully a little more than some people who get their only ideas of Cherokee culture from reading the website of Chief Greywater, caucasian Cherokee Prince and shaman from New Jersey, who makes a living doing spiritual counseling, tarot readings, and appearing on Bigfeet-hunting shows giving his account of his "tribal traditions" about bigfoot, usually intermixed with stories of how his tribe decended from the lost inhabitants of Atlantis.

Yes, there are many more tribes than the Cherokee, but I don't know much about their culture, so I don't presume to be able to talk about them. And the Cherokee were the people who lived in my area (thus my interest in them), which is supposedly now a hotbed of bigfeet activity. There were hundreds, probably literally thousands, of seperate tribes in the southeast, from at least three or more major lingual stocks. Unfortunately, many of them were wiped out from disease before any major contact with them occured, so we'll never know what they knew or believed. 

I can't prove that bigfeets don't exist, and they may somewhere; (but not here, I'm quite sure,) but I can also not prove that there are not tiny purple-spotted dragons who live in groundhog holes and live off skunks, walnuts, and turnips. But I don't really expect to run into any of them any time soon.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> but I can also not prove that there are not tiny purple-spotted dragons who live in groundhog holes and live off skunks, walnuts, and turnips. But I don't really expect to run into any of them any time soon.



I done seen one of them one time, right outside of Blue Ridge up around Cow Pen Gap, cute little thing as far as dragons and such go... but he sure bought eat up my Pap's turnip patch that fall... never seen nothing so little what could swaller' purple top turnips whole like that thang did! He barely left us a mess of greens a'fore he was done... if it hadn't been for polk salad we'd all done starved to death! Now ain't none of ya'll going to call me a liar is ya?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't you fellers get too mad at each other... and Bfriendly if they all keep a ganging up on you and Doenightmare 
i'll switch sides for a while (heck I didn't know that NCHillbilly was so smart neither? He sure don't look it...) Ya'll keep in mind before you all go to sure enough fighting that we are going to have us our own "Go and Find Us a Bigfoot" get together here before long... we done bout picked us a sight over in Upson around Doenightmare's and I been a practicing my bigfeet calling. We oughtta do better than them sissies on that there tv show anyhow... and just like them experts, if'n we don't find nothing a' tall...then we'll come back here and tell a bunch of lies!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2012)

Ain't never seen no tiny purple-spotted dragons, but them walnuts always mysteriously disappear out from under that tree.

I did spot E.T. once though, ridin down the interstate. He shot me a PEACE sign outta the window.


----------



## joedublin (Jan 6, 2012)

How do I know that Bigfoot does exist...' cause back in high school I dated one's sister...there, hows that for proof?!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Non scientific being the key here.



Maybe not scientific, but it is amongst our Peers



> Don't you fellers get too mad at each other... and Bfriendly if they all keep a ganging up on you and Doenightmare
> i'll switch sides for a while (heck I didn't know that NCHillbilly was so smart neither? He sure don't look it...) Ya'll keep in mind before you all go to sure enough fighting that we are going to have us our own "Go and Find Us a Bigfoot" get together here before long... we done bout picked us a sight over in Upson around Doenightmare's and I been a practicing my bigfeet calling. We oughtta do better than them sissies on that there tv show anyhow... and just like them experts, if'n we don't find nothing a' tall...then we'll come back here and tell a bunch of lies!
> 
> I can't wait!!!



You know better than that.........this IS the Campfire

There are plenty of Posts that remind us we are sitting round the fire.......

Still...........there is more evidence to suggest there IS, than there is Not


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I'll go ahead and enlighten you if nobody else will you ol' hillbilly...
> 
> If the cherokee had a word for 'bigfoot' I reckon it would be: _equo-hi-ya tsu-na_ (or _alasidena_) which literally is big+foot... these are the phonetic spellings seeing as we ain't got the Cherokee alphabet.
> 
> ...





Cool! I had a feller with the last name of Sixkiller way back on Dad's side of the family. I was always jealous of the Cherokee guys I went to school with, they got all the cool names, not boring like ours. I knew one feller from over on Soco Creek who's last name was "Bigmeat."  

Yeah, that 'Kecleh Kudleh' word sounds more Armenian or Turkish than Cherokee, kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.

I'm sure you've read the Mooney book-what's your opinion of it? 

If I was a Cherokee, they'd probably call me Si'-kwa E'-gwa.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2012)

Windbags comes to mind here...


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2012)

the show is entertaining but the "leader" is such a d-..bag....everything is squatch evidense i mean everything last season in fl.. they clearly see a backpacker in a feild and they call it a bigfoot  or a bird feeder got bent over by a bear nope it was  a bigfoot no doubt ....

with the millions of trail cams out there not 1 pic  .... i would love the legend of bigfoot to be real but prove it without a doubt

anyone else notice they are hitting a lot of touristy spots i wonder if they are getting paid to boost up tourism


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2012)

bigelow said:


> the show is entertaining but the "leader" is such a d-..bag....everything is squatch evidense i mean everything last season in fl.. they clearly see a backpacker in a feild and they call it a bigfoot  or a bird feeder got bent over by a bear nope it was  a bigfoot no doubt ....
> 
> with the millions of trail cams out there not 1 pic  .... i would love the legend of bigfoot to be real but prove it without a doubt
> 
> anyone else notice they are hitting a lot of touristy spots i wonder if they are getting paid to boost up tourism



When MM said "There something on the hill!".........he quickly realized it was  hiker...........they even said so, but the Animal Planet producers never showed that. 

Same thing with the Thermal image that turned out to be a Horse, but the Show Never said so; instead left us hanging.

The folks went NUTS on the BFRO Forum

One thing is very cool, you can go there and actually talk to Bobo, Matt, Renae and Cliff..............they had Lots of Shplaining to do.......they did.

Remember the Print that Cliff "Found"?  He did not actually find it, a Scout who went ahead, looking for any kind of BF sign found it.  Of course, the credit went to Cliff on the show. But props to Cliff as he gave all the credit to the scout on the forum............

You guys can bash them all you want..........I dont post there, but do tune in once in a while. I knew the shows were coming about 2 years before they finally showed up........I LOVE IT!

A Bigfoot expedition is surely on my Bucket list


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 6, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Don't you fellers get too mad at each other... and Bfriendly if they all keep a ganging up on you and Doenightmare
> i'll switch sides for a while (heck I didn't know that NCHillbilly was so smart neither? He sure don't look it...) Ya'll keep in mind before you all go to sure enough fighting that we are going to have us our own "Go and Find Us a Bigfoot" get together here before long... *we done bout picked us a sight over in Upson around Doenightmare's and I been a practicing my bigfeet calling.* We oughtta do better than them sissies on that there tv show anyhow... and just like them experts, if'n we don't find nothing a' tall...then we'll come back here and tell a bunch of lies!
> 
> I can't wait!!!



Our expedition is just an excuse to drink in the woods- ya'll can hunt bigfeet - me - I'm with the cooler.........


----------



## Roberson (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh well, maybe i was wrong with the Kecleh-Kudleh, it came out of a book ( guess you cain't believe everything you read!) But Hillbilly, tell me this, and i know it is a little off subject, but who were the people that the Cherokees of North Ga called the "Moon-eyed" people, blonde of hair and pale, the Cherokees credit them for building the structures on Fort Mountain, supposedly BEFORE the Cherokee was in the area? 
I find that purty strange.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 7, 2012)

Roberson said:


> Oh well, maybe i was wrong with the Kecleh-Kudleh, it came out of a book ( guess you cain't believe everything you read!) But Hillbilly, tell me this, and i know it is a little off subject, but who were the people that the Cherokees of North Ga called the "Moon-eyed" people, blonde of hair and pale, the Cherokees credit them for building the structures on Fort Mountain, supposedly BEFORE the Cherokee was in the area?
> I find that purty strange.



One theory is that they were from Wales I think... and they have found some sort of writing on a rock that's got folks a thinking it is all tied in with some Welch Prince? Don't quote me on that...

There's another rock formation just like the Ft Mountain one on a ridge above Cleveland Tennessee. I've seen both and they do look like they were built by the same bunch maybe or at least for the same purpose. I'm sure if we could get those folks from 'Finding Bigfoot' to come up and take a look at them they would most certainly turn out to be foundations for bigfoot's outhouse or a little bigfoot's fort or something like that? 

See here, we ain't real bigfeet 'experts' like them folks on that tv show... you know the unemployed commercial fisherman, the boy what owns a bookstore, that gal (i reckon that's a gal?) that's a biologists who studies germs and such and of course their esteemed leader, a graduate of law school who has failed the state bar exam multiple times and purty much ain't ever worked at nothing all his life. This is the sort of credentials I reckon it takes to recognize when a bigfoot has been a messing around with your bird feeder... or to decide that owl you heard a hooting ain't no owl at all, but a bigfoot a calling to his pal across the holler'.  I need to be on that show heck I figure I'm about as much as a 'expert' as any one of them goobers? 

I'd at least find out for sure for ya'll if that one is a prissy boy or just an ugly gal... it kinda bothers me some?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Windbags comes to mind here...



Who? Me?  How 'bout i get me a tire tool and get in my truck and... a never mind, you're right... but heck, I'm running out of reasons that bf ain't real! I'm probably one beef jerky commercial or an un-identified wood knock or two from quitting my job, selling everything I got and heading to Paulding county to hook up with Bfriendly and a starting our own 'Bigfoot Hunting' club...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 7, 2012)

olcowman said:


> One theory is that they were from Wales I think... and they have found some sort of writing on a rock that's got folks a thinking it is all tied in with some Welch Prince? Don't quote me on that...
> 
> There's another rock formation just like the Ft Mountain one on a ridge above Cleveland Tennessee. I've seen both and they do look like they were built by the same bunch maybe or at least for the same purpose. I'm sure if we could get those folks from 'Finding Bigfoot' to come up and take a look at them they would most certainly turn out to be foundations for bigfoot's outhouse or a little bigfoot's fort or something like that?
> 
> ...



Just cant let it go can ya? Brother, noone feels worst about you getting burned by that hoax than I do. But just because Janice was a Flake-and liar-does not mean that Everyone is............

I have to give Props to anyone who chases a Dream or Bigfoot for that matter.

Them four on that show seem to be doing quite well at what they do........I dont know why anyone would chastise them...............lessen they had some jealousy

But that JMHO


----------



## olcowman (Jan 7, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Just cant let it go can ya? Brother, noone feels worst about you getting burned by that hoax than I do. But just because Janice was a Flake-and liar-does not mean that Everyone is............
> 
> I have to give Props to anyone who chases a Dream or Bigfoot for that matter.
> 
> ...



Come on now... jealous? Of what? I'm just saying that it would kind of make more sense if they had some folks out hunting with some qualifications of some sort. How about a tracking expert? Or an experienced woodsman/hunter anyhow? Good Lord... they just scooped them up a handful of random believers and a guy that runs a website for armchair researchers... them four folks ain't got no more qualifications than me or you... well except they are very gullible. I don't think they got enough sense to find themselves a squirrel in the woods, much less a made up gorilla?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2012)

Man oh man.

It's amazing that these bigfoot threads keep popping up.  It turns out the same way every time.

Hillybilly and Cowman, I have had more fun reading yall's posts than I have had on this forum in quite a while.  Yall two are something else.  I bet yall would be fun sitting around a fire with a cooler of beer.

You two also seem very well read on the Southeastern Indians and I've learned some things reading this.

I personally am with yall two.  I don't believe this bigfoot stuff.  I just don't.  For all the reasons that have been mentioned.

If bfriendly and others like him do think bigfoot is real, that doesn't bother me.  It's not hurting me for them to believe it.

But I will say that these folks seem to WANT to believe it really, really badly.  That's kind of hard for me to understand.  I don't think bigfoot is real but I don't HOPE it isn't.  That seems like the stance that yall two have.  You really don't care one way or the other, there just is no real evidence to swing over the the belief side.  The believers however, seem to really, really want it to be real.  Why is that?  Just an observation.

Carry on men.  It is an entertaining read.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man oh man.
> 
> It's amazing that these bigfoot threads keep popping up.  It turns out the same way every time.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 8, 2012)

The proof has been found:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=667355

Pass the Mason jar please.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 8, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man oh man.
> 
> It's amazing that these bigfoot threads keep popping up.  It turns out the same way every time.
> 
> ...



Honestly... I wish the woods around here was full of bigfeets... just as some of the folks on them bf websites believe. I'm enough of a sportsman and outdoorsman to cherish the idea of sharing my hunting with a potentially dangerous upper tier predator. It'd be like a hunting in Africa or maybe a swimming at the great barrier reef with a bloody steak in your pocket! 

I'm also 'redneck' enough to get plumb giddy over the thought of having me one of these thangs a hanging on the wall right next to my recliner. I done put a right smart of thought on this and figured out I'd mount him from about the waist up, just like he was a walking right out of my wall! If i could afford it... I'd also get one of his legs mounted in full stride and hang it just under him... and go ahead and get ol' Bulloch to fix his hand where it could hold my beer while I'm a sitting and watching the tv. (along with the customary mardi-gras beads, $2 sun glasses, and marlboro a hanging off his lip) No doubt about it... I'd be the envy of the trailer park and probably be able to charge folks to come see my trophy and maybe get their picture took with it?

And Dawg, don't go and get me confused with some sort of 'poindexter' type neither. (the best two years of my life was second grade!) If I'm what you call 'well read' it's cause we didn't get but two channels on the ol' black and white a growing up... I had to do something when rasslin' wasn't on? I think that Hillbilly is purty smart? Probably growed up with a color tv too... he gets kinda uppity-acting sometimes?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Honestly... I wish the woods around here was full of bigfeets... just as some of the folks on them bf websites believe. I'm enough of a sportsman and outdoorsman to cherish the idea of sharing my hunting with a potentially dangerous upper tier predator. It'd be like a hunting in Africa or maybe a swimming at the great barrier reef with a bloody steak in your pocket!
> 
> I'm also 'redneck' enough to get plumb giddy over the thought of having me one of these thangs a hanging on the wall right next to my recliner. I done put a right smart of thought on this and figured out I'd mount him from about the waist up, just like he was a walking right out of my wall! If i could afford it... I'd also get one of his legs mounted in full stride and hang it just under him... and go ahead and get ol' Bulloch to fix his hand where it could hold my beer while I'm a sitting and watching the tv. (along with the customary mardi-gras beads, $2 sun glasses, and marlboro a hanging off his lip) No doubt about it... I'd be the envy of the trailer park and probably be able to charge folks to come see my trophy and maybe get their picture took with it?
> 
> And Dawg, don't go and get me confused with some sort of 'poindexter' type neither. (the best two years of my life was second grade!) If I'm what you call 'well read' it's cause we didn't get but two channels on the ol' black and white a growing up... I had to do something when rasslin' wasn't on? I think that Hillbilly is purty smart? Probably growed up with a color tv too... he gets kinda uppity-acting sometimes?



LOL.  You're not fooling me cowman.  I see though the painstakingly crafted image.  You're a thinkin man.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man oh man.
> 
> It's amazing that these bigfoot threads keep popping up.  It turns out the same way every time.
> 
> ...



Welcome Newbie......glad to have you around.........there is a lot of caching up to do though


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Welcome Newbie......glad to have you around.........there is a lot of caching up to do though



It's an honor to be welcomed into the fold by the grand poobah monkey chaser.

I watch the show if I think about it being on.  It's entertaining and pretty funny a lot of the time.

I caught the Rhode Island episode last night.  Even if you think these people are totally legit, you've gotta find the frequency of their use of the word "squatchy" as pretty cheezy.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jan 9, 2012)

SneekEE said:


> They was in (the spirit world) when they saw and drew those creatures i think.



Maybe the prophets of old who reported chariots of fire were (in the spirit world) too


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Honestly... I wish the woods around here was full of bigfeets... just as some of the folks on them bf websites believe. I'm enough of a sportsman and outdoorsman to cherish the idea of sharing my hunting with a potentially dangerous upper tier predator. It'd be like a hunting in Africa or maybe a swimming at the great barrier reef with a bloody steak in your pocket!
> 
> I'm also 'redneck' enough to get plumb giddy over the thought of having me one of these thangs a hanging on the wall right next to my recliner. I done put a right smart of thought on this and figured out I'd mount him from about the waist up, just like he was a walking right out of my wall! If i could afford it... I'd also get one of his legs mounted in full stride and hang it just under him... and go ahead and get ol' Bulloch to fix his hand where it could hold my beer while I'm a sitting and watching the tv. (along with the customary mardi-gras beads, $2 sun glasses, and marlboro a hanging off his lip) No doubt about it... I'd be the envy of the trailer park and probably be able to charge folks to come see my trophy and maybe get their picture took with it?
> 
> And Dawg, don't go and get me confused with some sort of 'poindexter' type neither. (the best two years of my life was second grade!) If I'm what you call 'well read' it's cause we didn't get but two channels on the ol' black and white a growing up... I had to do something when rasslin' wasn't on? I think that Hillbilly is purty smart? Probably growed up with a color tv too... he gets kinda uppity-acting sometimes?


Naw, I'm dumber'n a rock actually, and I growed up with a two-channel black and white that you had to go climb up the hill, straddle the bob-wire fence, wade through the briar patch and turn the antenna while somebody hollered out the window to "turn it more t'wards Charlotte!" Then you had to get up every minute or two and fix it so that the picture quit rolling. It was a lot easier to read a book. 

And when I was acting uppity, I musta been in (the spirit world.)  

Who said mason jar?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 9, 2012)

Mason Jar? Kinda funny... I just took the lid off'a one! Had to go and get a wisdom tooth yanked out and got a mouth full stitches... one swaller ain't done much. I'm figuring that I'll be on the back porch a doing bigfeet calls before this night is over with... i'll catch up later, fixing to take the lid off for a while.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2012)

You supposed to just throw that lid in the fire as soon as you unscrew it....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's an honor to be welcomed into the fold by the grand poobah monkey chaser.
> 
> I watch the show if I think about it being on.  It's entertaining and pretty funny a lot of the time.
> 
> I caught the Rhode Island episode last night.  Even if you think these people are totally legit, you've gotta find the frequency of their use of the word "squatchy" as pretty cheezy.





Dawg, you got to take into account that them folks up there made a state that is smaller than some of our counties, and it ain`t even  an island!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's an honor to be welcomed into the fold by the grand poobah monkey chaser.
> 
> I watch the show if I think about it being on.  It's entertaining and pretty funny a lot of the time.
> 
> I caught the Rhode Island episode last night.  Even if you think these people are totally legit, you've gotta find the frequency of their use of the word "squatchy" as pretty cheezy.



Can I be the first to say that the Rhode Island show was the WORST Finding Bigfoot YET

They should have never aired it..........Not gonna say its impossible for them to be there, but the Show was absolutely Horrible...............just Horrible!

They must be trying to make a NON Believer outta me

Nah, I still believe...........always will.

I am still stock Pilin some Crow for the rest of you guys............looks like I am gonna need a Bunch!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 10, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Can I be the first to say that the Rhode Island show was the WORST Finding Bigfoot YET
> 
> They should have never aired it..........Not gonna say its impossible for them to be there, but the Show was absolutely Horrible...............just Horrible!
> 
> ...



Crow? If they find a bigfoot I'll eat a buzzard... live!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 10, 2012)

the way I see it if in thousands and thousands of years man kind has not ONE piece of evidence much less a body to prove that they are there then they do not exist. you will not EVER make me believe that there is a animal out there that out of thousands of years of huntin not one has even been killed. its just not logical to think that they are. of all the ole timers i know not one of them will say (not seriously of course) that they have ever seen a big foot or that there parents/grandparents have ever reported to them of seeing one. Im just not gonna buy it because there are a group of idiot city folks runnin around the woods in the dark hollerin weird noises and clappin wood together. just not gonna buy it


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Can I be the first to say that the Rhode Island show was the WORST Finding Bigfoot YET
> 
> They should have never aired it..........Not gonna say its impossible for them to be there, but the Show was absolutely Horrible...............just Horrible!
> 
> ...



I'm going to hate myself for this but why are you so bigfoot crazy?  have you seen one?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm going to hate myself for this but why are you so bigfoot crazy?  have you seen one?



Just for the newbie, heres my story...

Have I seen one? No...........I did hear a Scream once, that freaked me and 3 others with me out. This was at least a year or two before I ever found the BFRO website and started reading reports..............I described the sound like a hysterical Black woman getting raped/murdered..........then the sound went into a different very low pitched tone altogether.  
After reading some reports, I found the same scream description multiple times.............several described the scream along with an actual sighting of a Bigfoot Creature making it.

Remember us talking about Enkidu and Gigamesh earlier in this thread(Maybe the other one)?  Kinda neat how that story, which is supposedly the earliest literature of a "Wildman", says Gilgamesh "Whaled Like a Woman"...........That description has been used many times in Bigfoot reports and I am fortunate enough to have heard it, just sayin.

Once at Pine Log, I found two Bear Tracks and thought WOW, that is COOL; Neat find, but no Rush of adrenaline at all..............in the same area, I then found a Bare Foot Print, that was about 2" bigger than my 10.5 rubber boot, all the way around it...........I didnt think "Cool". Instead, my senses went into over drive..........the hair on my neck stood up like Never before.......I was looking in every direction and was on full alert, like fight or flight mode........I have never experienced this much adrenaline, except maybe when I heard that scream about 5 years prior.........

I never gave Bigfoot any thought until a few years ago, when My buddy showed me the BFRO Website as well as a few others..........I have Always believed in them, since I was a kid and saw "The legend of Boggy Creek" at the drive in.............Yes, I'm old as dirt


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2012)

BTW-I simply enjoy this stuff. But, since I believe, I do kinda feel it necessary to defend the "Possibility"......

Anyone thinking we have Found or discovered All animals/creatures on this Earth, is Ignorant and lacking common sense..........I guess a closed mind would do it

Anyone know how many species of creatures were discovered in 2011?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> the way I see it if in thousands and thousands of years man kind has not ONE piece of evidence much less a body to prove that they are there then they do not exist. you will not EVER make me believe that there is a animal out there that out of thousands of years of huntin not one has even been killed. its just not logical to think that they are. of all the ole timers i know not one of them will say (not seriously of course) that they have ever seen a big foot or that there parents/grandparents have ever reported to them of seeing one. Im just not gonna buy it because there are a group of idiot city folks runnin around the woods in the dark hollerin weird noises and clappin wood together. just not gonna buy it



The mind is a terrible thing to waste......

There are many more pieces of evidence than just ONE..........many more.

If you would like to expand your knowledge, Google Gigantopithocus  Giganto should work

100s and 100s of eye witness accounts................maybe 99.9% are fake/hoaxes....but it only takes one for it to be real


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Have I seen one? No...........I did hear a Scream once, that freaked me and 3 others with me out. This was at least a year or two before I ever found the BFRO website and started reading reports..............I described the sound like a hysterical Black woman getting raped/murdered..........then the sound went into a different very low pitched tone altogether.
> After reading some reports, I found the same scream description multiple times.............several described the scream along with an actual sighting of a Bigfoot Creature making it.



When I was a teenager my cousin and I (same age as me) stayed behind at the deer camp while the adults went to town for supplies one night.  We were sitting around the camp fire when we heard a sound I'll never forget.  It scared us both badly and it sounded CLOSE, like it was just outside the firelight.

There were no loaded guns allowed within 100 yards of the deer camp but when the adults came back to camp they found my cousin and I sitting next to a ROARING fire (lotsa light) grasping our loaded guns.

When we described the sound I described it as the sound of someone killing a woman who was tripping out on drugs - pretty similar to your description of the sound you heard, my uncle who grew up hunting in the everglades of FL said it sounded like a description of what the FL panther sounded like...a sound he had heard many times in the everglades.  Based on this he GUESSED that a bobcat might sound pretty similar and that must be what we heard.  I've heard people since then describe what a bobcat sounds like and it seems to be about like what we heard that night.  Bottom line, depending on where you and your friends were when you heard that sound I think you probably heard a bobcat or mountain lion.  I can tell you it was a chilling sound that made your hair stand up on end.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> BTW-I simply enjoy this stuff. But, since I believe, I do kinda feel it necessary to defend the "Possibility"......
> 
> Anyone thinking we have Found or discovered All animals/creatures on this Earth, is Ignorant and lacking common sense..........I guess a closed mind would do it
> 
> Anyone know how many species of creatures were discovered in 2011?



And of those newly-discovered critters, anybody know how many of them were 10' tall, hairy, screeched at the tops of their lungs all the time, and lived in the middle of heavily-populated areas in the continental United States? Bronson's Guatamalan brown-toed barking gnat is a bit different from a giant primate.  

I liked Boggy Creek too-great, entertaining movie. I even have a DVD copy. I liked the Terminator, too-but I don't believe that a time-travelling bulletproof feller with metal bones and an Austrian accent actually exists just because I saw him in a movie...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> The mind is a terrible thing to waste......
> 
> There are many more pieces of evidence than just ONE..........many more.
> 
> ...



ok one piece of solid evidence then, show me that and ill say its plausible


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 11, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ok one piece of solid evidence then, show me that and ill say its plausible



This young man has, in two posts, exhibited more intelligence than all Bigfoot believers put together.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm going to hate myself for this but why are you so bigfoot crazy?  have you seen one?



Do you hate yourself yet? Just a little?



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This young man has, in two posts, exhibited more intelligence than all Bigfoot believers put together.



Amen... cept he called some of us 'old timers' a post or two back...


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sure "old timers" is a term of respect and adoration.   I know I sure do respect my "old timers."


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> This young man has, in two posts, exhibited more intelligence than all Bigfoot believers put together.



Thank you sir.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm sure "old timers" is a term of respect and adoration.   I know I sure do respect my "old timers."



yes sir thats the way I was raised, and i was raised around a bunch of them at the deer camp next to our property as well as my papa and all of his freinds


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Just for the newbie, heres my story...
> 
> Have I seen one? No...........I did hear a Scream once, that freaked me and 3 others with me out. This was at least a year or two before I ever found the BFRO website and started reading reports..............I described the sound like a hysterical Black woman getting raped/murdered..........then the sound went into a different very low pitched tone altogether.
> After reading some reports, I found the same scream description multiple times.............several described the scream along with an actual sighting of a Bigfoot Creature making it.
> ...



You left out that the scream you heard was on a golf course just outside metro- Atlanta? That's important in this sort of debate I think... and just a quick point here you may have over looked. Haven't you ever seen the tv shows where they 'debunk' the bigfeet tracks some sasquatcher found when an experienced woodsman looks at it and points out it is obviously an over-lapping front and hind foot off a bear. Quite common of a mistake among serious, expert bigfooters, but once it's pointed out the differences are quite easily discernable.

BTW... there are thousands of new species discovered every year. Most are found with the aid of a micro-scope or deep with-in the unexplored ocean depths... your 'big' land dwelling discoveries this past year (that are bigger than an amoeba anyhow) consists of such exciting new finds as tiny zombie ants, glowing fungii, ship-eating bacteria, a tough-silk spider, terrible toothed leeches, and I think some sort of previously undiscovered island mini-mouse that looks suspiciously like the last 25 'previously undiscovered island mice' that have been reported lately.

Nothing over about 2 and 1/2 inches... althought them 'zombie ants' and a 'terrible toothed leech' do sound purty dern freaky?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> yes sir thats the way I was raised, and i was raised around a bunch of them at the deer camp next to our property as well as my papa and all of his freinds



I was just a messing with ya, but I do prefer 'handsome old-timer'...


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 11, 2012)

I would like to believe there is one out there somewhere, but until someone provides positive DNA proof of a primate that is not in the books somewhere, I'll keep my skeptic nature.

That guy on that show believes everything is a Bigfoot!

I could dress my 3yr old up in a costume and make him run through the backyard, video it, and send it to him and he'd say that was positive proof of a "baby squatch" in Newborn, Ga!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I was just a messing with ya, but I do prefer 'handsome old-timer'...



I know your are buddy


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> You left out that the scream you heard was on a golf course just outside metro- Atlanta? That's important in this sort of debate I think... and just a quick point here you may have over looked. Haven't you ever seen the tv shows where they 'debunk' the bigfeet tracks some sasquatcher found when an experienced woodsman looks at it and points out it is obviously an over-lapping front and hind foot off a bear. Quite common of a mistake among serious, expert bigfooters, but once it's pointed out the differences are quite easily discernable.
> 
> BTW... there are thousands of new species discovered every year. Most are found with the aid of a micro-scope or deep with-in the unexplored ocean depths... your 'big' land dwelling discoveries this past year (that are bigger than an amoeba anyhow) consists of such exciting new finds as tiny zombie ants, glowing fungii, ship-eating bacteria, a tough-silk spider, terrible toothed leeches, and I think some sort of previously undiscovered island mini-mouse that looks suspiciously like the last 25 'previously undiscovered island mice' that have been reported lately.
> 
> Nothing over about 2 and 1/2 inches... althought them 'zombie ants' and a 'terrible toothed leech' do sound purty dern freaky?



Actually, is was at Sugar Hill Golf Course in Suwanee, at the far back end..........Topo shows woods all the way to the Chattahoochee, little ways South of Buford Dam........there are lots of Deer and I have heard recently there are pigs there too.

I dont know what it was and I never said it Was a BF........I did say it was NOT an Owl.......Aint a Bobcat big enough to make that sound.

When I heard it, the picture that came to mind was a Panther guarding a fresh kill surrounded by Yotes threatening to take it.....we all know they ain't no Panthers here in GA

As far as the track goes, I never knew a Bear could retract its claws.......Toe marks were pretty deep, but NO Claws......the Bear tracks that were obviously bear tracks, were only a few feet away.

Here is the Bear Track







This aint the same.....Does it look even close to being the same?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Actually, is was at Sugar Hill Golf Course in Suwanee, at the far back end..........Topo shows woods all the way to the Chattahoochee, little ways South of Buford Dam........there are lots of Deer and I have heard recently there are pigs there too.
> 
> I dont know what it was and I never said it Was a BF........I did say it was NOT an Owl.......Aint a Bobcat big enough to make that sound.
> 
> ...




why hasnt one ever been killed, or found dead. also why hasnt there ever been a beading area found. Never heard that theory on were they sleep have you??? unless they do not require sleep or rest. Im not trying to have a heated argument or nothin because everybody in America is entitled to there own opinion. but if again if u can produced one shred of creiditable evidence  or solid evidence on that then I will look further myself. Im just not buying into that just because a unknown foot print in the slick mud of all places has been found. yes new species are found every year, but not species that are 8 foot tall and 300 pound... just not logical for me to believe that they exist.


----------



## Roberson (Jan 11, 2012)

Tons of bedding areas have been found. Also HUGE skeletons were unearthed in the Okefonokee, i think that was back in the 1940's.
look it up. what do you think the THOUSANDS of people who report a huge thing covered in hair, walking or running on two legs, that is pretty hard to mistake for something else.
I know some of the stories are made up, but I have read ALOT of accounts from everyday folks who never even gave bigfoot a second thought before that I know are tellin the truth. We don't know all the secrets of God, the things He has created.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

Roberson said:


> Tons of bedding areas have been found. Also HUGE skeletons were unearthed in the Okefonokee, i think that was back in the 1940's.
> look it up. what do you think the THOUSANDS of people who report a huge thing covered in hair, walking or running on two legs, that is pretty hard to mistake for something else.
> I know some of the stories are made up, but I have read ALOT of accounts from everyday folks who never even gave bigfoot a second thought before that I know are tellin the truth. We don't know all the secrets of God, the things He has created.



I just am not buying that a few pine limbs are laying down on the ground, limbs being crossed, or any other thing similar is a big foot bed. There are about 4 different types of "bedding areas" i have found, that tells me people don't know what the are they are just strange sightings. I dont think im being closed minded just lookin at reality. there alot alot of strange noises, and sights in the woods... but guys (and girls) its mother nature, anybody who has spent any real time in the woods has came across somethin that they didnt know what in the heck it was, all they knew was that its somethin they have never seen before. Its easier and more exciting for people to say its bigfoot, or some kinda other creature than to look at reality and think oh maybe these trees fell together like this and last month when we had gust of winds up to 40 MPH pine straw, leaves and sticks started sticking and made this and a deer prolbably laid down here to make this impression. People have imaginations, its what makes some of us unique, with out it life would be boring. Im not somebody wishing big foot wasnt real... i wish he was it would just be somethin neat, but theres no solid evidence. hopefully people will keep looking and find a body of one of these creature, I would love for that to happen. but in reality its not goin to happen because its never happened before in thousands of year. Thats my opinion, I like to look at every possible reasonable answer before I go crazy with saying its somthing is considered by some to be wise tales.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> I just am not buying that a few pine limbs are laying down on the ground, limbs being crossed, or any other thing similar is a big foot bed. There are about 4 different types of "bedding areas" i have found, that tells me people don't know what the are they are just strange sightings. I dont think im being closed minded just lookin at reality. there alot alot of strange noises, and sights in the woods... but guys (and girls) its mother nature, anybody who has spent any real time in the woods has came across somethin that they didnt know what in the heck it was, all they knew was that its somethin they have never seen before. Its easier and more exciting for people to say its bigfoot, or some kinda other creature than to look at reality and think oh maybe these trees fell together like this and last month when we had gust of winds up to 40 MPH pine straw, leaves and sticks started sticking and made this and a deer prolbably laid down here to make this impression. People have imaginations, its what makes some of us unique, with out it life would be boring. Im not somebody wishing big foot wasnt real... i wish he was it would just be somethin neat, but theres no solid evidence. hopefully people will keep looking and find a body of one of these creature, I would love for that to happen. but in reality its not goin to happen because its never happened before in thousands of year. Thats my opinion, I like to look at every possible reasonable answer before I go crazy with saying its somthing is considered by some to be wise tales.



How old are you young man? I swear if you ain't starting to restore my faith in today's youth... A young feller with a head full of common sense is getting pretty rare these days. You was raised right, that is obvious... I only wish I had me a daughter about your age


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2012)

A varmint the size they say these things are would consume a tremendous amount of forage, every day. And there would be sign of that. Lots of sign. 

I haven`t seen any sign...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> How old are you young man? I swear if you ain't starting to restore my faith in today's youth... A young feller with a head full of common sense is getting pretty rare these days. You was raised right, that is obvious... I only wish I had me a daughter about your age



i just turned 19 about 2 weeks ago. and thank you mister that means alot.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

Roberson said:


> Tons of bedding areas have been found. Also HUGE skeletons were unearthed in the Okefonokee, i think that was back in the 1940's.
> look it up. what do you think the THOUSANDS of people who report a huge thing covered in hair, walking or running on two legs, that is pretty hard to mistake for something else.
> I know some of the stories are made up, but I have read ALOT of accounts from everyday folks who never even gave bigfoot a second thought before that I know are tellin the truth. We don't know all the secrets of God, the things He has created.



Where exactly are these huge skeletons nowadays.... whisked away by some covert government group involved in a decades long conspiracy to suppress the evidence supporting bigfeets I reckon? LOL 

How much you want to bet that if... you show me stories of a thousand folks who really believe they saw them a bigfoot... they ain't going to be but a couple (5 at most) that could be considered the least bit credible. (Based on very astute investigation of the witnesses characters, the locations and the circumstances) Furthermore, and here in lies the bigfooter's biggest problem, out of those few... absolutely none can be backed up by one single shred of indisputable evidence. Am I wrong? Give me an example please?

There's heaps of folks out there who believe in fairies, unicorns, were-wolves, vampires, little green men, etc. all with the same sort of 'anecdotal' evidence that the bf lovers try to toss out as factual evidence of the creature's existence... like it or not, one has to lump you all together as what many consider the 'fringe' of society.

It really kills me that bigfoot folks get bent out of shape when everybody else doesn't consider their 'proof' to be somehow more 'legit' and jump into their fantasy world with both feet... pardon the pun!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> i just turned 19 about 2 weeks ago sir



You are hereby officially invited to my, NCHillbilly's, Doenightmare's, and maybe Bfriendly's (if he don't act up) 1st Annual Finding Georgia's Bigfeets Cook-Out, Campout, Music-Playing, Story Telling, and Sitting by the Fire Get to Together... brang your guitar and some potted meat.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> You are hereby officially invited to my, NCHillbilly's, Doenightmare's, and maybe Bfriendly's (if he don't act up) 1st Annual Finding Georgia's Bigfeets Cook-Out, Campout, Music-Playing, Story Telling, and Sitting by the Fire Get to Together... brang your guitar and some potted meat.



im not sure whether this is somthing real or if this is a joke lol??


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 11, 2012)

NC Hillbilly has pointed out several times, all you have to do is look at all the threads in the trail cam section asking "what is this?" to see that there are TONS of people who misidentify common animals like foxes or possums for panthers, chupacabras, or baby bigfeets.

People often see what they want to see.  I once sat on a ridge in Kentucky and spotted a gigantic rack of a dead buck.  I glassed it over and convinced myself I was looking at a massive nontypical rack laying in a gulley.  When I went to check it out, it turned out to be the weathered roots of an upturned cedar.  
I have no doubt that some of the bigfoot "witnesses" did indeed see something they didn't recognize.  But it was in fact something we already know about... bears, hogs, coyotes, etc.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw something once and have no idea what made it. I guess it mighta been a Bigfoot.  I was huntin turkey. Way off in the forest. Next to a food plot overgrown with broom sage. Anyhow something had picked a good bit of this broom sage and made a bed. Was about 8 foot long and 4 foot wide. Made in the small pines around the plot! I don't know what made it but Im sure. Whatever it was couldn't tote 3 20 ga Nitros to the head very far.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 11, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> NC Hillbilly has pointed out several times, all you have to do is look at all the threads in the trail cam section asking "what is this?" to see that there are TONS of people who misidentify common animals like foxes or possums for panthers, chupacabras, or baby bigfeets.
> 
> People often see what they want to see.  I once sat on a ridge in Kentucky and spotted a gigantic rack of a dead buck.  I glassed it over and convinced myself I was looking at a massive nontypical rack laying in a gulley.  When I went to check it out, it turned out to be the weathered roots of an upturned cedar.
> I have no doubt that some of the bigfoot "witnesses" did indeed see something they didn't recognize.  But it was in fact something we already know about... bears, hogs, coyotes, etc.



yes sir i always try to think of the most logical answer first and go from there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Just for the newbie, heres my story...
> 
> Have I seen one? No...........I did hear a Scream once, that freaked me and 3 others with me out. This was at least a year or two before I ever found the BFRO website and started reading reports..............I described the sound like a hysterical Black woman getting raped/murdered..........then the sound went into a different very low pitched tone altogether.
> After reading some reports, I found the same scream description multiple times.............several described the scream along with an actual sighting of a Bigfoot Creature making it.
> ...



A really bad movie, a scream in the woods, and a track was all it took?

Well, I asked for that.  And I do hate myself for it.

I'll just say that I don't understand it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember a guy who started posting about this stuff about a year and a half ago.  He's the first one I remember.

Seemed nice enough.  And I didn't give him any heat like some of the guys were doing because even though he seemed misguided, he seemd like a nice enough sort.

But the "evidence" that he offered for bigfoot's existence was so...silly.  I remember him asking stuff like, "have you ever been in the woods and heard a tree fall?  Have you ever wondered what caused that tree to fall..."  and "Have you ever been in the woods and felt like somebody was watching you?"  or "Have you ever been in the woods and heard a weird noise?"

I kid you not, that was his proof that bigfoot was real.  I thought it was kind of funny but I still didn't give him any crap about it.

But he lost me when he said, "Every time there has been a bigfoot siting, black helicopters were seen near by.  The goverment does not want people to know they exist."  I thought he was joking at first but he was dead serious.  I told him something like he had to see how nobody was going to even give him a serious listen when he said stuff like that and he got mad.

I don't know if he;s still around here or not.  Can't remember his name.

But NCHillbilly told him the same thing I would tell any of these people.  When you hear a weaid noise in the woods, instead of assuming that it's bigfoot, go see what it is.  If you feel like somebody is watching you, try and see if you can spot them instead of just telling yourself that it's bigfoot.  

Like I said, these folks seem to really need for this to be true.  That's ok, but I don't understand it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I remember a guy who started posting about this stuff about a year and a half ago.  He's the first one I remember.
> 
> Seemed nice enough.  And I didn't give him any heat like some of the guys were doing because even though he seemed misguided, he seemd like a nice enough sort.
> 
> ...



He was from the swamps of South Alabama a few clicks above Mobile. I think he spent too much time in the swamp sippin fresh made sqweezins'....


----------



## Roberson (Jan 11, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Where exactly are these huge skeletons nowadays.... whisked away by some covert government group involved in a decades long conspiracy to suppress the evidence supporting bigfeets I reckon? LOL
> 
> How much you want to bet that if... you show me stories of a thousand folks who really believe they saw them a bigfoot... they ain't going to be but a couple (5 at most) that could be considered the least bit credible. (Based on very astute investigation of the witnesses characters, the locations and the circumstances) Furthermore, and here in lies the bigfooter's biggest problem, out of those few... absolutely none can be backed up by one single shred of indisputable evidence. Am I wrong? Give me an example please?
> 
> ...



I don't know where those skeletons are now, wish i did. they WERE found though, it was the 1920's on Chesser Island. a university proffessor hired  Tom Chesser, an original landowner and very reputable swamp man, to excavate the mounds that were on his property. This is what he said- that some of the skeletons were crossed, one on top of the other. some were face down, and all of them were perfect when discovered, but crumbled when the air hit them. They were giants, he said, and the jawbones would cover his whole face.
Chesser island is now part of the Chesser homestead, and the indian mound is still on the ground.

Interestingly, there is also an account of a group of hunters from the border country of Ga. and Fla. fighting and being attacked, and some killed, by a huge "Wild man" that they finally dispatched after it had killed some of the men. I believe this was in a newspaper in the late 1700's or early 1800's.  Now, I ain't saying bigfoot is real, but these stories are something to think about while you are walking alone through dark, lonely backcountry.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 11, 2012)

Roberson said:


> I don't know where those skeletons are now, wish i did. they WERE found though, it was the 1920's on Chesser Island. a university proffessor hired  Tom Chesser, an original landowner and very reputable swamp man, to excavate the mounds that were on his property. This is what he said- that some of the skeletons were crossed, one on top of the other. some were face down, and all of them were perfect when discovered, but crumbled when the air hit them. They were giants, he said, and the jawbones would cover his whole face.
> Chesser island is now part of the Chesser homestead, and the indian mound is still on the ground.
> 
> Interestingly, there is also an account of a group of hunters from the border country of Ga. and Fla. fighting and being attacked, and some killed, by a huge "Wild man" that they finally dispatched after it had killed some of the men. I believe this was in a newspaper in the late 1700's or early 1800's.  Now, I ain't saying bigfoot is real, but these stories are something to think about while you are walking alone through dark, lonely backcountry.



Here's one from Walker County from 1880 - interesting read but newspapers back then told some tall tales (some would say they still do). And another from Jones County 1889- kinda silly but a fun read.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2012)

olcowman said:


> You are hereby officially invited to my, NCHillbilly's, Doenightmare's, and maybe Bfriendly's (if he don't act up) 1st Annual Finding Georgia's Bigfeets Cook-Out, Campout, Music-Playing, Story Telling, and Sitting by the Fire Get to Together... brang your guitar and some potted meat.



No doubt Southernboy, yous invited!..............bring that guitar!  We gonna have a good time! 

Say, have you seen the Patterson/Gimlin film?

Have you seen these Trail Cam Photos? They're from PA

This little guy is Known as the Jacob's Creature. BTW-the owner of the trail cam was scouting, like many do for Deer; he did not believe in Bigfoot either






Whats this?






This is Giganto






ONE Piece? I just gave you 3


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

I get mistaken for him everytime I go out into the woods......Get tired of those people flashing all them cameras!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I get mistaken for him everytime I go out into the woods......Get tired of those people flashing all them cameras!!!



If'n you wouldn't bang on trees and yelp real funny like whil'st you wuz trompin off through the woods in yo size 22 feets  you wouldn't draw so much attention to yo self.


----------



## Roberson (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry, bfriendly, but the jacobs photos were proven to be a skinny mama bear facing the camera (you can see the two eyes) with her baby under her. If you look close you can make it out. ( I am talking about the first pic)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 12, 2012)

Roberson said:


> Sorry, bfriendly, but the jacobs photos were proven to be a skinny mama bear facing the camera (you can see the two eyes) with her baby under her. If you look close you can make it out. ( I am talking about the first pic)



The fact that anybody would see that pic and think bigfoot just let's you know all you need to know.

I saw it aand thought, "Looks like a skinny black bear to me."  Even if you believe in bigfoot, how in the world do you see that and think it looks like an ape man?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2012)

Roberson said:


> Sorry, bfriendly, but the jacobs photos were proven to be a skinny mama bear facing the camera (you can see the two eyes) with her baby under her. If you look close you can make it out. ( I am talking about the first pic)



Not even close.........

Actually, it was proven to NOT be a bear with as good analysis saying it cannot be a bear, as there is saying it IS a bear.

Which analysis did YOU Perform?  How did YOU draw YOUR Conclusion?  I have seen both sides of this one, I like the one below better

http://www.bfro.net/avevid/jacobs/jacobs_photos.asp

When I first saw the photo, I thought "They got him" NO WAY is it a bear.......Baby yes, but NOT baby bear


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n you wouldn't bang on trees and yelp real funny like whil'st you wuz trompin off through the woods in yo size 22 feets  you wouldn't draw so much attention to yo self.



Gotta do something to get the gnats and skeeters off of me.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I remember a guy who started posting about this stuff about a year and a half ago.  He's the first one I remember.
> 
> Seemed nice enough.  And I didn't give him any heat like some of the guys were doing because even though he seemed misguided, he seemd like a nice enough sort.
> 
> ...



I remember him too.........he made me  with the black helicopters too

I also remember him saying he was getting lots of PMs......I might have even gotten a few that noone here will ever see.......

  I also remember "in his thread" how one of OUR Long time Woody Members told of HIS Encounter.........he saw one from about 20 or 30 feet away.........man did that guy have some courage.......he posted, but did not comment again. Strange how noone attacked him, but left His report alone, never even commented on it........anyone saying NO to the possibility, might just as well be calling him and someone's brother on THIS Thread a LIAR. Que Pasa

Can you imagine wanting to tell someone, anyone, of something you have seen with your own eyes that was incredible, you could hardly believe it yourself?  However, due to a chance of being tormented and ridiculed and laughed at you are too afraid to tell your story. 

 I ain't skeered of much, especially closed minded doubters...........
I wish I could say I have seen one, but NOPE, have not. Then again, I have never been on an expedition and am lucky to go hog hunting for a few hours each week.

 But like many folks that see them, They do NOT report it due to the ridicule by folks who think all there is to see has been seen,  All there is to prove has been proven.........



Back to the Jacob's photo-Why is it that the "Skinny Bear" is the only Bear on two legs?  When the fat healthy bear cubs are in the photos though........they ain't

If there was such a thing as a Juvenile Bigfoot, What Would He or she look like?  Guess maybe a Skinny mangy bear?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 12, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> No doubt Southernboy, yous invited!..............bring that guitar!  We gonna have a good time!
> 
> Say, have you seen the Patterson/Gimlin film?
> 
> ...



i will say very good try BFreindly... but in reality there are so many other things that it could be in reality. for instant in the first one.. I though bigfoots stood on 2 feet not for, in reality it looks like a big monkey or as somebody else said a very skinny, possibly sick bear. the 2nd one does not seem real, more like a movie set, its tropical, were in PA is it tropical. and the third one, well lol thats a good laugh. There will always be people sayign that pics like that are for sure big foot sighting, but again in reality it is more exciting to believe it is somthing like that then to say is a skinny bear or some how a monkey escaped from somewhere (which would explain why it would be so big). Just my views on the subject, this is america and everybody is entiltled to there own opinion thank the good lord. thats jut the way i think and will think until there is some evidence put infront of my face that is solid, not just somthing that looks odd.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> why hasnt one ever been killed, or found dead. also why hasnt there ever been a beading area found. Never heard that theory on were they sleep have you???YES YES YES unless they do not require sleep or rest. Im not trying to have a heated argument or nothin because everybody in America is entitled to there own opinion. but if again if u can produced one shred of creiditable evidence  or solid evidence on that then I will look further myself. Im just not buying into that just because a unknown foot print in the slick mud of all places has been found. yes new species are found every year, but not species that are 8 foot tall and 300 pound... just not logical for me to believe that they exist.



Just a little bit of research is all it takes...........its out there.

Some of the foot prints that were found, had dermal ridges-one set of casts even came from GA

Pretty crafty for someone to fake foot prints so detailed that they put Finger print type marks on the foot; like us primates have.
 Others so detailed that consecutive prints have different widths between the toes on the same foot, from one step to the other..........lots of effort there.

Strides so long, no human could reproduce. Several found in snow..........there is so much evidence out there for all to see, just look.

Sure, lots of hoaxers too, no doubt. But how many does it take?



1


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> i will say very good try BFreindly... but in reality there are so many other things that it could be in reality. for instant in the first one.. I though bigfoots stood on 2 feet not for, in reality it looks like a big monkey or as somebody else said a very skinny, possibly sick bear. the 2nd one does not seem real, more like a movie set, its tropical, were in PA is it tropical. and the third one, well lol thats a good laugh. There will always be people sayign that pics like that are for sure big foot sighting, but again in reality it is more exciting to believe it is somthing like that then to say is a skinny bear or some how a monkey escaped from somewhere (which would explain why it would be so big). Just my views on the subject, this is america and everybody is entiltled to there own opinion thank the good lord. thats jut the way i think and will think until there is some evidence put infront of my face that is solid, not just somthing that looks odd.



So a Monkey looks the same as a skinny bear

It has been reported that Little BFs walk most often on all 4(Four), but as they get bigger, they are almost exclusively on 2..........did you read the article? See the video?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> It has been reported that Little BFs walk most often on all 4(Four), but as they get bigger, they are almost exclusively on 2..........did you read the article? See the video?



Those experts sure know a lot about the habits of a creature no one has ever been able to study.  I mean, we "know" their eating habits, sleeping habits, how they communicate, how their young learn to walk.  

Southernboy, fight hard son.  Don't get sucked into this vortex of lunacy.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 13, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Those experts sure know a lot about the habits of a creature no one has ever been able to study.  I mean, we "know" their eating habits, sleeping habits, how they communicate, how their young learn to walk.
> 
> Southernboy, fight hard son.  Don't get sucked into this vortex of lunacy.



Thats basically the point that i am trying to make ngsportsman. you just put it in better words than I did, I believe its amazing that "experts" no so much about a animal that has never been studied in there natural habitat or has every had a autopsy of there body. As I said before I would love for this creature to be real, but the facts just arent there. all I have seen it controversial evidence that cannot be back up by any kind facts or proof, only more controversial evidence.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 13, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> So a Monkey looks the same as a skinny bear
> 
> It has been reported that Little BFs walk most often on all 4(Four), but as they get bigger, they are almost exclusively on 2..........did you read the article? See the video?



they could very well look the same, have u every seen a huge monkey? how about a very skinny sick bear? I know I haven't, and most gerogians have not either. As ngsportsman said, people sure do know alot about these creatures that have never had live field study of this species ever done. So how can it be determined that is how the juvenile big feet walk?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2012)

Well boys, here's proof that they're here in Ga. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6636682&postcount=1


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well boys, here's proof that they're here in Ga.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6636682&postcount=1



We are getting flooded aren't we now

3 Bigfoot threads at one time, countin the poll

This one made it 3 pages long.......just about a Driveler no?

Thanks for sharing Miguel...........BTW-the BFRO has been informed


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> they could very well look the same, have u every seen a huge monkey? how about a very skinny sick bear? I know I haven't, and most gerogians have not either. As ngsportsman said, people sure do know alot about these creatures that have never had live field study of this species ever done. So how can it be determined that is how the juvenile big feet walk?



In photos, Yes................LOTS of them both! But I have never seen them look the same at all.

Have you seen the Patterson Gimlin Film?

Southernboy, I dont expect to convince you of anything. But just like ngasptsmn is sayin no live field study blah blah, the fact is, they have been field studied for well over 50 years. Just about every state has a Bigfoot Research Team & website of some kind.

Albeit from my PC, I have done a lot of research on the subject......an open mind, as well as a lot of arm chair research is where my opinion comes from.

It seems you have a Very Strong Opinion on the matter, and are convinced they cannot exist, yet you have never seen a photo of a large monkey, nor even a skinny bear?

I guess I am confused how someone can have such a strong opinion on anything, without having a clue about the subject, nor doing ANY type of research at all.

If someone asks me a question or my opinion on a subject I have NO Knowledge about, I will say the truth every time; I  Dont Know, or I have No Clue...........


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 14, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> In photos, Yes................LOTS of them both! But I have never seen them look the same at all.
> 
> Have you seen the Patterson Gimlin Film?
> 
> ...





ok first of all it seems that ur taking a more emotiononal personal stand point now and dircting this attack entirely toward me. I believe that we are having a intelectual (sp?) conversation between 2 adults... Well im have way ther lol. So lets try to keep emotions out of it so things sont escalate. Im not attacking you just reminding everybody that this is nothing to get made over. But back on topic no i have not seen that film. i dont see how a field study has ever been done of a creature thats never been physically found. I have such a stong opinion because, yes there have been some odd photos where ppl dont no what it is, there have big some odd foot prints, along with other sightings. But nobody has actual physical proo, as in a body or anything similar to that. You have based your opinions on plausible and argueable evidence. Im basing my opionon on, aanimal species that has never been found. Its not as much of a opinion on my end as it is lack of evidence prtty much. How does a 8 foot 300+lb animal just go unfound for thousands of years. You theory is based souly on evidence, which is more likely an opinion as my theory.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 14, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> In photos, Yes................LOTS of them both! But I have never seen them look the same at all.
> 
> Have you seen the Patterson Gimlin Film?
> 
> ...



'That dog ain't going to hunt neither'... I have been throwed off bout every bigfoot web site there is and a few that ain't no more. I have probably read about every reported sighting and research account, and looked at every picture and video that has ever been posted. Heck I've even been to one of their camp outs and was a participant in a National Geographic special about bigfeets (well... till they run me off anyhow), I was actually aquainted with two folks who gained some degree of noteriety among the bigfooters based on their own personal experiences. My bigfoot hollering was so good that them national geo fellers put it on their show... accidently. I was raised in one of the most remote. and backwards locales in the southeast (they was going to film Deliverance there to start with...but the folks filming the movie said the place was too dang creepy!) and I have spent over 4 decades afield all over North America...

This oughtta tell you  few things right here about me... number one, I have had way to much free time and cheap alcohol around me over the years... Secondly, I do from time to time, enjoy hanging around with crazy folks... and lastly, just based on my willingness to even give this subject a second thought to begin with all them years ago, my continued, although often subdued, interest in bigfeets since, and the fact that my 'real' experiences afield and subsequent outdoor skills are 'off the charts' when compared to any of them folks they show on the tv... well I just have to conclude then that I myself am whatcha call a genuine 'Bigfoot Expert'... according to their standards, dang I might be the Stephen Hawkins of Sasquatchery(sp?)... the Barack Obama of Bigfootin'... ya'll get my point?

Well here you go Bfriendly... a certifiable bigfoot expert with years of experience, close personal interaction among your brethren bigfoot believers, and a 'former' member of about a 100 bigfeet web sites... ain't but one problem...

"I DON'T BELIEVE IN BIGFOOT NEITHER!!!"

Reckon what my problem is?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 14, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> In photos, Yes................LOTS of them both! But I have never seen them look the same at all.
> 
> Have you seen the Patterson Gimlin Film?
> 
> ...





ok first of all it seems that ur taking a more emotiononal personal stand point now and dircting this attack entirely toward me. I believe that we are having a intelectual (sp?) conversation between 2 adults... Well im have way ther lol. So lets try to keep emotions out of it so things sont escalate. Im not attacking you just reminding everybody that this is nothing to get made over. But back on topic no i have not seen that film. i dont see how a field study has ever been done of a creature thats never been physically found. I have such a stong opinion because, yes there have been some odd photos where ppl dont no what it is, there have big some odd foot prints, along with other sightings. But nobody has actual physical proo, as in a body or anything similar to that. You have based your opinions on plausible and argueable evidence. Im basing my opionon on, aanimal species that has never been found. Its not as much of a opinion on my end as it is lack of evidence prtty much. How does a 8 foot 300+lb animal just go unfound for thousands of years. You theory is based souly on evidence, which is more likely an opinion as my theory.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 14, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ok first of all it seems that ur taking a more emotiononal personal stand point now and dircting this attack entirely toward me. .



It's cause your young and new to the bigfoot debate... a juicy target for the bigfoot cult! 

I'm going to go ahead and fill you in on something that ain't widely known... I'm doing this for your own good, you seem like a nice young man and I don't want you to wake up in a stinky cage, in the dark, without your britches! Hadn't you ever thought to yourself "where in the world do all these folks what believe in bigfeets come from?" or "how in the world can any sane person think that they's a 8 foot tall, 500 pound monkey a running around the woods undiscovered" The answer is they can't... its all part of a diabolical plan involving the democrats, devil worshippers, 4 former employees of the DMV and a handful of disgruntled mormans. 

These bigfoot believing folks have all done been brainwashed... they don't always remember it exactly (like Bfriendly) but at some point (probably around your age) they have been hood-winked and whisked away to one of several secret underground 'bigfoot re-education and sasquatch brain washing' facilities scattered around the globe. In this case you'd probably end up in the one under Larry's Feed and Seed in Hayhira, a real hard-core set up with lots of fellers in hairy suits a running around and loud speakers a constanly blaring the soundtrack from the sound of music at you night and day! A fore you know it... you wake up one morning in your bed a suddenly realizing that a family of bigfeets lives in the bushes in your backyard, and a thinking that ol' Obama deserves one more chance to straighten things out... oh yeah, and a wonderin' what happened to your pants!!!

So just watch yourself on here? Don't give in and agree to meet them out somewheres to look at some "interesting" tracks they found... don't drank nothing they offer at one of them bigfeet togethers neither... and for gosh sakes pal, get yourself some suspenders, don't wear no 'designer' jeans out in public and like your Mama always said "Make sure you got yourself some clean underwear own"...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ok first of all it seems that ur taking a more emotiononal personal stand point now and dircting this attack entirely toward meNo way would I attack anyone. But when one responds with a view polar opposite to my own, and speaks without sarcasm, we now have a debate. For that I thank you.  . I believe that we are having a intelectual (sp?) conversation between 2 adults... Well im have way ther lol. So lets try to keep emotions out of it so things sont escalate. Im not attacking you just reminding everybody that this is nothing to get made over. But back on topic no i have not seen that film. i dont see how a field study has ever been done of a creature thats never been physically found. I have such a stong opinion because, yes there have been some odd photos where ppl dont no what it is, there have big some odd foot prints, along with other sightings. But nobody has actual physical proo, as in a body or anything similar to that. You have based your opinions on plausible and argueable evidence. Im basing my opionon on, aanimal species that has never been found. Its not as much of a opinion on my end as it is lack of evidence prtty much. How does a 8 foot 300+lb animal just go unfound for thousands of yearsFound? like Dead or Seen? They are seen, or possibly Heard often. The sighting reports continue to come in. . You theory is based souly on evidence, which is more likely an opinion as my theory.



When I was maybe 5 or so, I went to the Drive in with my 8 member family in the station wagon as we so often did.
I had no reason Not to believe the Documentary type movie, The Legend of Boggy Creek.  

At some other early point in my life I obviously saw the Patterson Gimlin film. I never gave them any thought, other than if you asked me, I'd have said sure, they are real.

Then.............. a few years ago My friend showed me the BFRO website.  

I have always been one to ask Why Not, rather than to say No Way!

Bet you can find a Bigfoot Report in your county, or one close by


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2012)

olcowman said:


> 'That dog ain't going to hunt neither'... I have been throwed off bout every bigfoot web site there is and a few that ain't no more. I have probably read about every reported sighting and research account, and looked at every picture and video that has ever been posted. Heck I've even been to one of their camp outs and was a participant in a National Geographic special about bigfeets (well... till they run me off anyhow), I was actually aquainted with two folks who gained some degree of noteriety among the bigfooters based on their own personal experiences. My bigfoot hollering was so good that them national geo fellers put it on their show... accidently. I was raised in one of the most remote. and backwards locales in the southeast (they was going to film Deliverance there to start with...but the folks filming the movie said the place was too dang creepy!) and I have spent over 4 decades afield all over North America...
> 
> This oughtta tell you  few things right here about me... number one, I have had way to much free time and cheap alcohol around me over the years... Secondly, I do from time to time, enjoy hanging around with crazy folks... and lastly, just based on my willingness to even give this subject a second thought to begin with all them years ago, my continued, although often subdued, interest in bigfeets since, and the fact that my 'real' experiences afield and subsequent outdoor skills are 'off the charts' when compared to any of them folks they show on the tv... well I just have to conclude then that I myself am whatcha call a genuine 'Bigfoot Expert'... according to their standards, dang I might be the Stephen Hawkins of Sasquatchery(sp?)... the Barack Obama of Bigfootin'... ya'll get my point?Ques; why would anyone spend such a grat amount of time on something that Cannot possibly be real?
> 
> ...




Where should I begin?


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 14, 2012)

Ain't no such thing as big foot...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder if they find one on this weeks show???????


----------



## olcowman (Jan 14, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I wonder if they find one on this weeks show???????



I'll go out on a limb here and say... no! Just a guess?


----------



## Roberson (Jan 14, 2012)

olcowman,  you a mess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I'll go out on a limb here and say... no! Just a guess?



But you'll watch it twice just to make sure, won't you??


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you'll watch it twice just to make sure, won't you??



This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ain't no such thing as big foot...



Where'd he go?  Get back here..............Let me catch him so I can convince him too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

Alright B, what kind of food source is plentiful enough to support critters this size? And why don`t you see sign of their foragin` and gatherin`?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

Don`t everbody go runnin` off. I thought it was a legitimate question...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright B, what kind of food source is plentiful enough to support critters this size? And why don`t you see sign of their foragin` and gatherin`?



Be nice if they ate kudzu.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright B, what kind of food source is plentiful enough to support critters this size? And why don`t you see sign of their foragin` and gatherin`?



Solid question-Thank You for asking.
Theories derived from sighting reports indicate they are like us when it comes to food; they have a diverse diet.

Even some Chimp groups are known to be Vicious meat hunters. They dont eat just Bananas

If in existence, They would clearly be the most intelligent creatures out there. But even Bear, Deer, Hogs, they all know where to go for the food source that would be in Season. 

Like when berries are in season; many similar but different reports have come from folks picking berries and seeing BF.
Some Having been run off by a BF or having seen one when arriving at the ripe fields of Berries; Seems Plausible to me.

Meat hunting; Many reports of Bigfoot dragging or eating a carcass, or killing something by picking it up and slamming it against a tree; See The Legend of Boggy Creek for a compilation or just read lots of reports.

Other reports of BF trying to catch fish, and or drinking and or bathing in rivers and lakes. 
I have a tough time swallowing the theory that Bigfoot swim under water. However, I just saw a show the other day that showed a Group of monkeys that were well developed under water swimmers.  I think they lived in mangroves and were eating clams or something.

I have not been out in the field looking for BF.  But All the Habits I just mentioned came from Hundreds and hundreds of reports from people doing different things, seeing BF doing different things; seems plausible to me. 

Not every BF Encounter that gets reported is just one "walking across the Road". In fact, those really tell us the least of any report.

There is lots of evidence, but until there is a Body on a slab to compare with, evidence will Always be Inconclusive........All of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Solid question-Thank You for asking.
> Theories derived from sighting reports indicate they are like us when it comes to food; they have a diverse diet.
> 
> Even some Chimp groups are known to be Vicious meat hunters. They dont eat just Bananas
> ...





But where is the evidence of gatherin` food, of any kind? Even squirrels leave sign of their food gatherin`. How do these giant varmints hunt and gather and leave know visible sign?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Most sightings I have read are mere glimpses of a creature, similarly described over and over.

The chance encounter.  Its BF reaching the end of his turf, and a person being there, at that moment in time, getting the glimpse.

The best ones happen when someone arrives and sees the Pre-occupied BF.........Whats it doing? Now we can start theories, possibilities.

Many tree structures have been found by People who go looking in places where sightings were reported.

Many Photos of tracks in Snow............that are unexplainable, unless it was a Very Large Primate.

A few that included a "Little" foot


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Most sightings I have read are mere glimpses of a creature, similarly described over and over.
> 
> The chance encounter.  Its BF reaching the end of his turf, and a person being there, at that moment in time, getting the glimpse.
> 
> ...





Come on now, you dodged my question. Bears leave sign, hogs leave sign, everything in the woods leaves sign when they are after food. I`m talkin` about visible evidence of food gatherin`. 


Where is the sign??


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> But where is the evidence of gatherin` food, of any kind? Even squirrels leave sign of their food gatherin`. How do these giant varmints hunt and gather and leave know visible sign?



They are NOT Varmints...........If you saw it, I doubt you'd recognize it. It would be more like a human would, except  
1) they aint gonna leave trash like Beer cans behind. 
2) you wont see drag marks, cause they'll throw a busted up Deer or Hog over their shoulder like we'd put a squirrel in our pocket.

They have been seen(many reports)gathering berries and such; What kind of evidence would you expect so see? 

They do not Root like a hog, but they do leave prints, like Deer............they build shelters like no other creature out there.....Many beds found in caves. Some with bones from varmints that were probably eaten.

Unexplanable tree formations.........lots and lots.

An easy Google search should show you lots of photos of formations and bedding areas.

Not sure what else you want.

Still, I cannot say 100% positive on ANY of the evidence I mention, until there is a body, on a slab.

I do advocate the taking of one..............Like how many do we need for it to be real? Just 1

If there is just one proof positive from ANYWHERE, then there is a very good chance they could be just about anywhere else.

No doubt we'll have a body one day.

I would not be surprised if someone did kill one at least at one point in time, but it was never brought in........many old stories of folks shooting at them........Old Stories are the  gooduns


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> They are NOT Varmints...........If you saw it, I doubt you'd recognize it. It would be more like a human would, except
> 1) they aint gonna leave trash like Beer cans behind.
> 2) you wont see drag marks, cause they'll throw a busted up Deer or Hog over their shoulder like we'd put a squirrel in our pocket.
> 
> ...





Now B, I`m not one of those boys from town. I`ve been in the woods all my life, not just durin` huntin` season, and I can read sign fairly well, I reckon. And if there is anything out there that big, and I`m not sayin` there is or ain`t, it is gonna have to eat a lot to sustain it. There would have to be sign. There`s no way to avoid it. And it doesn`t take long at all in a hunter-gatherer society to strip a very large patch of land completely bare. And you can`t do that without evidence of bein` there. 

Didn`t mean to offend you with the reference to varmints. I`ll address such as critters.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on now, you dodged my question. Bears leave sign, hogs leave sign, everything in the woods leaves sign when they are after food. I`m talkin` about visible evidence of food gatherin`.
> 
> 
> Where is the sign??



Not dodging ...........What about Foot prints?  Deer and Bear Foot Prints are sign they were here, but dont tell whether or not they were gathering food or what they were doing..............hogs is different. I have seen massive rooting areas that were slap TORE UP!  But somehow, they had very few actual tracks in them........I was sure it was a hog and what it was doing........but the tracks would be found at the edges, rather than in the middle.

Surely you know there are Lots of casts of Bare Foot Prints that have been found! Lots that have been seen, but not cast.

They leave them, they are recognizable.........

The only evidence I have of actual food "gathering", is from folks seeing BF gather and eat berries, or carrying off game of some sort....................... What kind of sign would be left? 
Stripped berry patches? Anything could have done that. It's look like a human just left.
Many reports of people seeing BF "Gather"...........its all circumstantial..........its all someones "Word".

Would you take someones Word? 

The signs are there, but I think you want a body on a slab


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Not dodging ...........What about Foot prints?  Deer and Bear Foot Prints are sign they were here, but dont tell whether or not they were gathering food or what they were doing..............hogs is different. I have seen massive rooting areas that were slap TORE UP!  But somehow, they had very few actual tracks in them........I was sure it was a hog and what it was doing........but the tracks would be found at the edges, rather than in the middle.
> 
> Surely you know there are Lots of casts of Bare Foot Prints that have been found! Lots that have been seen, but not cast.
> 
> ...





For what is addressed in red, yes it does tell. 

As for seein` a body on a slab, you misjudged me completely. I`ve never thought anything of the kind. 

Good day to you.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now B, I`m not one of those boys from town. I`ve been in the woods all my life, not just durin` huntin` season, and I can read sign fairly well, I reckon. And if there is anything out there that big, and I`m not sayin` there is or ain`t, it is gonna have to eat a lot to sustain it. There would have to be sign. There`s no way to avoid it. And it doesn`t take long at all in a hunter-gatherer society to strip a very large patch of land completely bare. And you can`t do that without evidence of bein` there.
> 
> Didn`t mean to offend you with the reference to varmints. I`ll address such as critters.



No offense taken brother 

Let me ask you this.......Suppose Bigfoot were real. Do you think there would be a more intelligent creature living in the woods, besides us Humans?

I think they are The Most Intelligent creatures out there, By Far!

I dont think they will strip an area bare, I think they are predators, they'd have to be. 

If they were strict Herbivores, I totally agree they would surely strip an area in no time at all.........


----------



## susieque111 (Jan 15, 2012)

*I think theres a squach in these woods.*

I believe they are out there.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 15, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> When I was maybe 5 or so, I went to the Drive in with my 8 member family in the station wagon as we so often did.
> I had no reason Not to believe the Documentary type movie, The Legend of Boggy Creek.
> 
> At some other early point in my life I obviously saw the Patterson Gimlin film. I never gave them any thought, other than if you asked me, I'd have said sure, they are real.
> ...





im gonna havea look at that film your taling about, i know it wont make a believer out me, but just so ill have a better understandinf of your theories....and back to the debate lol nick brought up a great question i woulda never thought about. Ur saying u believe there smarter than to strip a whole area bare right? But from what ive read they are suppose to travel in family groups, groups of at least 4 if im correct. Seems like to me it wouldnt take those creaturs more than a week to strip a 1000 acre plantion slap clean of any readily food source availble and make the animals slap scared to death, in return eating readily availble food sourcs would take away nutrients from other animals tht they might it, running other animals off to where there is food, vcausing more and more animals like predators to move constantly... I dont see that happening to off
ten. With the bedding areas and all... I am not some kid whos been out in the woods occasionally, or just to go campin. I have been huntin and fishing since i can remembe, w have our on land, 500 acres that ihave spent me whole lif on and grew up on. I have seen a many of those lil tree soms that are pictured on the internet. Ive realized,alot of the times somebody wonded a deer and w got the dogs on it, and it was jumped up, they would be beded in a places very similar to these. Now me not anybody else in my family has ever seen a big foot and we wer all always in the woods. Why would we have "bigfoot"
 Bedding areas, but have never everseen one sign of a bigfoot?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't go see that movie Southernboy!!! Remember what I told ya about your pants... I can see it now... you'll be on here next week a posting you done seen a mama bigfoot and her baby a eating the dogfood off'n your backporch or something? I'm gonna miss you... I was really starting to like you to... dang it!

Nic... I think you finally figured out you was in a duel... and one of ya'll didn't have no bullets? Ain't saying who exactly... just saying...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 15, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Don't go see that movie Southernboy!!! Remember what I told ya about your pants... I can see it now... you'll be on here next week a posting you done seen a mama bigfoot and her baby a eating the dogfood off'n your backporch or something? I'm gonna miss you... I was really starting to like you to... dang it!
> 
> Nic... I think you finally figured out you was in a duel... and one of ya'll didn't have no bullets? Ain't saying who exactly... just saying...



it aint gonna affect me, as you can tell im already pretty set in my ways, like a old timer. im pretty sure no movie is gonna change the way that i feel about, if there aint a body, they prolly dont exist.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 17, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> im gonna havea look at that film your taling about, i know it wont make a believer out me, but just so ill have a better understandinf of your theories....and back to the debate lol nick brought up a great question i woulda never thought about. Ur saying u believe there smarter than to strip a whole area bare right? But from what ive read they are suppose to travel in family groups, groups of at least 4 if im correct. Seems like to me it wouldnt take those creaturs more than a week to strip a 1000 acre plantion slap clean of any readily food source availble and make the animals slap scared to death, in return eating readily availble food sourcs would take away nutrients from other animals tht they might it, running other animals off to where there is food, vcausing more and more animals like predators to move constantly... I dont see that happening to off
> ten. With the bedding areas and all... I am not some kid whos been out in the woods occasionally, or just to go campin. I have been huntin and fishing since i can remembe, w have our on land, 500 acres that ihave spent me whole lif on and grew up on. I have seen a many of those lil tree soms that are pictured on the internet. Ive realized,alot of the times somebody wonded a deer and w got the dogs on it, and it was jumped up, they would be beded in a places very similar to these. Now me not anybody else in my family has ever seen a big foot and we wer all always in the woods. Why would we have "bigfoot"
> Bedding areas, but have never everseen one sign of a bigfoot?




If you see that movie(its free, find it on the net), let me warn you. It is very "B", maybe "C" movie quality, some bad actors doing re enactments. 

I think theres a bunch of folk just telling it like they see it............or have seen it.

It is Narrated by an overdramatic guy, I forget his name. There is No real bigfoot footage, but instead, a bad gorilla type suit

Its funny, dumb, scary, and down right stupid sometimes..........but I dont know what you can expect for the time this came out..............

It is a documentary, based on accounts from people, in Foulk, Arkansas.

Enjoy, but take it lightly


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For what is addressed in red, yes it does tell.
> 
> As for seein` a body on a slab, you misjudged me completely. I`ve never thought anything of the kind.
> 
> Good day to you.



I digress

Your right, even I can tell some behaviors from prints. 

I think if anything, numbers may have the biggest effect on a lack of evidence.............few numbers, moving often.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 17, 2012)

*Skookum Cast*

If you do not know the story of the Skookum cast, it is an ez Google search; I think its like famous for Bigfooters

You can find the story from the guys on the BFRO Expedition that obtained the cast, and you can also find a Hoax exposed version.

I dont know if its real.  It does makes sense how they tried to get a good set of prints by placing Apples and such, in the middle of a prepared dirt area.

If it is real, (I know-major IF) a Sasquatch would have to be considered almost Genius, in order to recognize the trap and try to avoid it..................just sayin


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 17, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> If you do not know the story of the Skookum cast, it is an ez Google search; I think its like famous for Bigfooters
> 
> You can find the story from the guys on the BFRO Expedition that obtained the cast, and you can also find a Hoax exposed version.
> 
> ...


We're gunna have to start calling you Olsquatchman!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 17, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> We're gunna have to start calling you Olsquatchman!



watch out now...


----------



## olcowman (Jan 17, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> If you see that movie(its free, find it on the net), let me warn you. It is very "B", maybe "C" movie quality, some bad actors doing re enactments.
> 
> I think theres a bunch of folk just telling it like they see it............or have seen it.
> 
> ...



The part I high-lighted is undoubtly the best summation of this entire bigfoot phenomenom I believe I have ever read? Excellent analysis of not only a goofy movie, but bigfooting in general...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dead thread


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> Dead thread



lookin for somethin new.............always lookin for something new...........here is a tidbit about the Jacob's Creature. It is a photo of a juvy Squatch and I never needed Anyone to convince me of that.....

I never saw this one before, but it tells the story of the jacob's photo, then some analysis from Doc Meldrum

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo....com/6367515&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13269492119384


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2012)

The thread may be dead, but there is a lot of BF stuff you can catch up on................here is one of my favorite reports. Multiple accounts and 7 basic stories.........

Again, take it lightly, like its just entertaining reading

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...asp?id=28740&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13269501989472


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 19, 2012)

They are gonna find him next Sunday night I think. I heard him hollering on the previews.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 19, 2012)

B, bless your little heart.  It must be a blessing to go through life with the innocence and gullibility of an 8 year old.  

The Skookum cast... if you've seriously read the report, the details of where it happened, what was found, and who looked at it, there should clearly be only ONE explanation.  It's an elk wallow.  No more, no less.  There was ZERO evidence that would lead a reasonable human being to believe it was anything else.  

As far as the Jacobs photos... have you ever seen ALL the photos.  You're fond of Google searches, so go find them all.  You can read the time stamps.  Bear cubs, bear cubs, bear cubs, then less than 30 minutes later a sickly looking momma bear with a cub underneath.  Clearly a juvenile sasquatch???  It's clearly a family of 3 or 4 bears feeding through the woods in Pennsylvania and happening upon a salt lick, just like it happens every day up and down the Appalachians.  

In an effort to possibly see where you're coming from, I tried to sit down and watch one of your Finding Bigfoot shows.  I didn't make it.  That Moneymaker dude... I can't even come up with the words.  Ridiculous just doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> B, bless your little heart.  It must be a blessing to go through life with the innocence and gullibility of an 8 year old.
> 
> The Skookum cast... if you've seriously read the report, the details of where it happened, what was found, and who looked at it, there should clearly be only ONE explanation.  It's an elk wallow.  No more, no less.  There was ZERO evidence that would lead a reasonable human being to believe it was anything else.
> 
> ...



op2:


----------



## rydert (Jan 19, 2012)

olcowman said:


> watch out now...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 19, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> B, bless your little heart.  It must be a blessing to go through life with the innocence and gullibility of an 8 year old.
> 
> The Skookum cast... if you've seriously read the report, the details of where it happened, what was found, and who looked at it, there should clearly be only ONE explanation.  It's an elk wallow.  No more, no less.  There was ZERO evidence that would lead a reasonable human being to believe it was anything else.
> 
> ...



maybe the thread aint dead  here we go again round 2 ding ding ding


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bet them bigfeets is all dark meat.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> B, bless your little heart.  It must be a blessing to go through life with the innocence and gullibility of an 8 year old.
> 
> The Skookum cast... if you've seriously read the report, the details of where it happened, what was found, and who looked at it, there should clearly be only ONE explanation.  It's an elk wallow.  No more, no less.  There was ZERO evidence that would lead a reasonable human being to believe it was anything else.
> 
> ...





See Post 171.  Click on the link and you will see MY Scientific study. Pretty simple, but a little thorough and somewhat overboard; its 20 minutes long. THe end is maybe the most interesting part though 

Anywho, after you check it out, then get back to me with yours, would ya?  Thanks


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> maybe the thread aint dead  here we go again round 2 ding ding ding



Have you done your homework young man?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2012)

Heres a cool video I have never seen..........starts out kinda slow, but it shows what "Experts" say is Bigfoot evidence.............there are about 5 or 6 really good pieces of "Possible" evidence


http://bigfootforums.com/index.php?/topic/11341-strange-sounds-from-alberta/


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 19, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Have you done your homework young man?



ive done a lil snoopin but havent found anything thats solid yet. i cant pull up alot of the links on here because Im normally only on here when im at work and my company have alot of sites blocked so im screwed there.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ive done a lil snoopin but havent found anything thats solid yet. i cant pull up alot of the links on here because Im normally only on here when im at work and my company have alot of sites blocked so im screwed there.



Did you check out the last link I sent you?  Pretty cool, formations.   Besides, What else could/would make them?

Did you see the twisted tree?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2012)

Whats This? Besides something in the trees

http://bigfootforums.com/index.php?/topic/11368-something-in-the-trees/


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 19, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Did you check out the last link I sent you?  Pretty cool, formations.   Besides, What else could/would make them?
> 
> Did you see the twisted tree?



it says I dont have permission to view this form. if its a twisted tree bears will grab them in there teeth and shred them and  make them look all twisted up.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> it says I dont have permission to view this form. if its a twisted tree bears will grab them in there teeth and shred them and  make them look all twisted up.



Shred and twist are not nearly the same thing.........


----------



## olcowman (Jan 20, 2012)

I got $5 says Bfriendly's gonna talk our new boy into believing in bigfeets...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I got $5 says Bfriendly's gonna talk our new boy into believing in bigfeets...



It wont be me.............  I got no Bigfoot to show him..............maybe, just maybe, this young man has an open mind. Opened Enough to agree with the Majority of us-see Poll below

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=666104




Here's one for you OCM...............this one is one I may say, nah, probably not. But its a short story, and I do Like what he says he heard

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=31121


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 20, 2012)

You want to know the biggest reason I know the Jacobs photo isn't a sasquatch?  Because the photo is taken at night.  There are ZERO species of great apes that are nocturnal.  There are only a few primates that are, and none of them live here.  

A real sasquatch would be fast asleep in one of those tree forts they build.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 20, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> It wont be me.............  I got no Bigfoot to show him..............maybe, just maybe, this young man has an open mind. Opened Enough to agree with the Majority of us-see Poll below
> 
> 
> I have an open mind, just not opened enough to agree that there's a species of animal that is bigger than any human alive and bigger than most species that has never been found. Even with all the trail camera's out these days, never a picture of a 8 foot animal standing up other than a black or brown bear. I believe a more realistic and reliable poll to be used in your debate would be A. do you believe bigfoot is out there, B. you do not believe there a bigfoot species that has never been found.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> bfriendly said:
> 
> 
> > It wont be me.............  I got no Bigfoot to show him..............maybe, just maybe, this young man has an open mind. Opened Enough to agree with the Majority of us-see Poll below
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You want to know the biggest reason I know the Jacobs photo isn't a sasquatch?  Because the photo is taken at night.  There are ZERO species of great apes that are nocturnal.  There are only a few primates that are, and none of them live here.
> 
> A real sasquatch would be fast asleep in one of those tree forts they build.



You seriously have No Idea on the subject do you............none, whatsoever

When I find myself in them situations, I try to sit back and listen, rather than open my big mouth-hard for me

Anywho..........I do appreciate your participation..........this baby has had almost 3000 hits


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 20, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> southernboy2147 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, if I got this right, your answer B. is a double negative.
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are the reports from the BFRO. They are separated by state for ezer selection. 
Note GA is indicating 97 reports...............97

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/#usa


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 20, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Here are the reports from the BFRO. They are separated by state for ezer selection.
> Note GA is indicating 97 reports...............97
> 
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/#usa



read some of them, including the one at war woman creek where I use to go campin at least 3 times a year probably more like 8 or 9 and never once talked to anybody or had any kind of situation where i/we thought there was a bigfoot


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> It wont be me.............  I got no Bigfoot to show him..............maybe, just maybe, this young man has an open mind. Opened Enough to agree with the Majority of us-see Poll below



Your mind can get to the point that it's so open that your brain falls out on the ground.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 21, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Your mind can get to the point that it's so open that your brain falls out on the ground.





Good un' NCH!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 21, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Your mind can get to the point that it's so open that your brain falls out on the ground.



My point exactly... it is then that you will start seeing and hearing bigfeets. If you don't reach down and pick it up and put it back in yore' head... the next thing you know you'll have yore' own bigfeet hunting tv show.

I have said all along... 'you've got to believe in bigfoot to see a bigfoot'...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Sasquatch Mountain comes on the SyFy channel at 1pm today. I can't wait, it should be about as factual as any BFRO presentation..


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Your mind can get to the point that it's so open that your brain falls out on the ground.




Ouch.............still, me thinks its better to be opened to let stuff in....................even if some of it falls out.
  Keep it closed and there aint nothing ever gonna be inside.....just sayin


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch Mountain comes on the SyFy channel at 1pm today. I can't wait, it should be about as factual as any BFRO presentation..



SWEEEEET..........gotta check it out!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 21, 2012)

So, an open mind causes your brain to fall out which leads to a dirty mind!

If you believe a fishing lure will catch fish it will.

This is all mind expanding!
Now i want some gummi bears.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 21, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> So, an open mind causes your brain to fall out which leads to a dirty mind!
> 
> If you believe a fishing lure will catch fish it will.
> 
> ...



That's the same logic they used on the Wizard of Oz ain't it... all you got to do is wish or believe and it will come true? While you folks is a wasting time wishing for bigfeets... I'm fixing to start wishing that I'll win the big lottery soon... and gummi bears!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

So far, per this here fact filled movie, I'm learnin that Bigfeets don't like guns of any sort.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't like guns? R u sayin they have political views?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Don't like guns? R u sayin they have political views?



Democrats, all of em'...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 21, 2012)

If they get voting rights i will then consider believing they are here among us.

In other words their existance is up to Obummer!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> If they get voting rights i will then consider believing they are here among us.
> 
> In other words their existance is up to Obummer!



Heck, that won't convince me.  Every election millions of dead people vote Democrat.  Why wouldn't non-existant species do the same?


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 21, 2012)

I know for a fact there's one living in or near Baldwin County! Just pay the $5 cover charge at Cowboy Bill's on 441 and you might see her any given Saturday night. Be careful though, she ain't bad lookin' bout 130


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So far, per this here fact filled movie, I'm learnin that Bigfeets don't like guns of any sort.



Dude, you got me on the SyFy channel today and I have watched 3 very very bad Bigfoot, Yeti type movies

Only thing fact bout one of em was the 911 call at the very end of Sasquatch Mtn............that is a real 911 call. Have you heard it?

I could have made better costumes than the movie Yeti......it was less than B


----------



## olcowman (Jan 22, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Dude, you got me on the SyFy channel today and I have watched 3 very very bad Bigfoot, Yeti type movies
> 
> Only thing fact bout one of em was the 911 call at the very end of Sasquatch Mtn............that is a real 911 call. Have you heard it?
> 
> I could have made better costumes than the movie Yeti......it was less than B



Them are some really bad movies ain't they? What's your favorite Bfriendly? I have to stick with Harry and the Hendersons... they got the best looking monkey suit by far...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2012)

My wife watched that Snowbeast one. I went to sleep about fifteen minutes into it. Bo Duke conquers Yeti!  If we're talking about favorite bad bigfoot movie, I bet I agree with BFriendly for once-Legend of Boggy Creek. Sasquatch: The Legend of Bigfoot and Creature From Black Lake are both pretty entertaining, too. Only difference is, I realize that they're fiction.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Them are some really bad movies ain't they? What's your favorite Bfriendly? I have to stick with Harry and the Hendersons... they got the best looking monkey suit by far...



Mine is Star Wars. Chewbacca was the best Bigfeets yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2012)

Are y'all watchin this old episode? How in the world did I miss this. Monthly Bigfoot n Beer meetings at Ike's. I think they are on to something here. Who's up for starting a monthly tradition??


----------



## olcowman (Jan 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are y'all watchin this old episode? How in the world did I miss this. Monthly Bigfoot n Beer meetings at Ike's. I think they are on to something here. Who's up for starting a monthly tradition??



I'm your huckleberry... have the bigfoot n beer night on tuesdays... loch ness monster n liquor on wednesdays... if ya'll can come up with about 4 more we can spend nearly the whole week a drankin' and talking about chasing imaginary boogers?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 23, 2012)

BFriendly i have a question and maybe u can offer a ligdament answer. On the bigfoot show they make all these diffrent noise, howls, whistles, and wood claps. Can u offer any kinda knowledge on how in the world fo the bfro members or anybody else know what sound the supposed squatches make if one has never been stuided in the wild. We no what sounds squirrels, turkeys, deer, etc.. Make because we have not only heard the noises but been able to watch them for hours so we know for a fact thats what makes those noises. But the supposed squatches have never been stuided like that of course so how are they so sure that is what makes those noises.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> BFriendly i have a question and maybe u can offer a ligdament answer. On the bigfoot show they make all these diffrent noise, howls, whistles, and wood claps. Can u offer any kinda knowledge on how in the world fo the bfro members or anybody else know what sound the supposed squatches make if one has never been stuided in the wild. We no what sounds squirrels, turkeys, deer, etc.. Make because we have not only heard the noises but been able to watch them for hours so we know for a fact thats what makes those noises. But the supposed squatches have never been stuided like that of course so how are they so sure that is what makes those noises.



Because anything in the woods that makes a noise and you don't know what it is, is automatically a bigfoot by default to these people.  Most of them have never heard an owl scream or a fox scream or many other common woods noises before and when they hear them for the first time, they assume they have to be made by a big hairy ape-man, there's no other logical explanation. .


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> If we're talking about favorite bad bigfoot movie, I bet I agree with BFriendly for once-Legend of Boggy Creek. Sasquatch: The Legend of Bigfoot and Creature From Black Lake are both pretty entertaining, too.



I'll add three more:

Bigfoot
Curse of Bigfoot
Shriek of the Mutilated

All of them are horribly bad.

In the "so bad, they're funny" category, I'll nominate "Boggy Creek II".  It was even featured on "Mystery Science Theater 3000".  Watch part one here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTVYeDW2Yx8


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 24, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Them are some really bad movies ain't they? What's your favorite Bfriendly? I have to stick with Harry and the Hendersons... they got the best looking monkey suit by far...



No other Movie even touches it brother, NOT EVEN CLOSE!

I am highly anticipating "Letters from the Big Man"...........dont know when I will be able to see it though...........if you search it on Youtube you can see the trailer......There is even a link to it on the BFRO Homepage.

It was at last years French film festival I think.......still not out at Theaters or DVD



> BFriendly i have a question and maybe u can offer a ligdament answer. On the bigfoot show they make all these diffrent noise, howls, whistles, and wood claps. Can u offer any kinda knowledge on how in the world fo the bfro members or anybody else know what sound the supposed squatches make if one has never been stuided in the wild. We no what sounds squirrels, turkeys, deer, etc.. Make because we have not only heard the noises but been able to watch them for hours so we know for a fact thats what makes those noises. But the supposed squatches have never been stuided like that of course so how are they so sure that is what makes those noises.



While no one can say they have been studying them scientifically, like in a lab or Zoo, Many Many people have been studying for Years and years.........as Matt Moneymaker says, hes been chasing sasquatch for over 25 years.

UNlike me, he is not bound by his chair and a PC, but he and Many many others actually spend days and nights out in the woods.........

Not just random places, but places where there are multiple accounts of sightings.

Now if you did this type of activity, you may hear sounds that you think are Bigfoot related; Wood Knocks, Moans, Howls, rock tapping etc.....

The trick may be to try different things and see what gets you responses..........there are a few recordings of sounds that seem outta place for the animals that Should Be there.

I cant say for sure on any of it, but many folks Swear they can, and I really have no reason to doubt them.........Trial and Error is how alot of things come to fruition.

My buddy Heard a Moan Howl one Crispy cold AM at Pine Log that he swears sounded like the famous Ohio Moan..........I had my ears warmer thing on so I did not hear it

Southernboy,

I dont know anything for sure about Bigfoot, but theres been folks chasing and studying Bigfoot habits and habitats for well over 50 years............reports have been coming for over 100 years..............thing is, its just recently hitting the Main Stream!


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 24, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I'm your huckleberry... have the bigfoot n beer night on tuesdays... loch ness monster n liquor on wednesdays... if ya'll can come up with about 4 more we can spend nearly the whole week a drankin' and talking about chasing imaginary boogers?



Now we're talking - we could do Scotch and Squatch Thursday, Panther and Patron Fridays, and Chupacabra and Vodka Saturdays!!


----------



## bigelow (Jan 29, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Now we're talking - we could do Scotch and Squatch Thursday, Panther and Patron Fridays, and Chupacabra and Vodka Saturdays!!



im liking that idea

... watching now and i swear the whole team was probably in special ed at 1 time ...bobo says squatches love bacon... why? have you seen them eating bacon?...no no you have not.....d.-.bags....oh theres a  deer skelleton... that was a squatch kill no doubt....

just like a train wreck you dont want to see it but just have to watch..

.these guys would turn a 700acre deer camp into squatch evidence central ..even though never caught on the 100 trail cams...

see that deer track!!! a squatch was chasing it..im positive...

yes i will watch next week... my kids do squatch calls every time we are in the woods...tooo funny


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2012)

bigelow said:


> im liking that idea
> 
> ... watching now and i swear the whole team was probably in special ed at 1 time ...bobo says squatches love bacon... why? have you seen them eating bacon?...no no you have not.....d.-.bags....oh theres a  deer skelleton... that was a squatch kill no doubt....Doesn't Everyone love Bacon?  What does it smell like when it is being cooked?  Can you think of a better scent to send out? Maybe Fish.....
> 
> ...



Anyone See the Ohio show last night?  My favorite thing about the show(s) is the Town Hall Meetings..........even if most of those guys that Raised their hands were making it up, I wish they would have show all the stories. Not just a few.

It sure is pretty up there in OH aint it...........


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 30, 2012)

bigelow said:


> ... watching now and i swear the whole team was probably in special ed at 1 time ...



I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll say it again:  I have no idea why they're walking through the woods at 2AM.  Virtually all the sightings they investigate happen during broad daylight.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll say it again:  I have no idea why they're walking through the woods at 2AM.  Virtually all the sightings they investigate happen during broad daylight.



They are believed to be Mostly Nocturnal..........More sightings and encounters have been experienced at night than by day, by far.

 Campfire light edge sightings, knocks, tents getting pushed in, howls and whistles................you know, Stuff like that.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 31, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> They are believed to be Mostly Nocturnal..........More sightings and encounters have been experienced at night than by day, by far.
> 
> Campfire light edge sightings, knocks, tents getting pushed in, howls and whistles................you know, Stuff like that.



Yeah, they always say that, but most video/pictures have been taken during the day (for obvious reasons.)  Since this is a TV show, and they would obviously like to get this thing on film, I would expect them to spend more time looking during the day, when they have the best chance to get a clear video/picture.  At night, the best they can hope for is a good thermal image.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Yeah, they always say that, but most video/pictures have been taken during the day (for obvious reasons.)  Since this is a TV show, and they would obviously like to get this thing on film, I would expect them to spend more time looking during the day, when they have the best chance to get a clear video/picture.  At night, the best they can hope for is a good thermal image.



Trust me Centerpin fan, I am with ya as far as I would do things differently too.........

If it were me and the resources were there, I'd be spending time "Over" the woods, in a Helicopter, at night with thermals..........recording. 
Of course you'd have to have a ground crew too

IF I got a good heat signature from the air...........it'd be like gang warfare in LA..........BET!


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Trust me Centerpin fan, I am with ya as far as I would do things differently too.........
> 
> If it were me and the resources were there, I'd be spending time "Over" the woods, in a Helicopter, at night with thermals..........recording.
> Of course you'd have to have a ground crew too
> ...




Do you remember another "looking for Bigfoot" show from a few years ago?  I watched every episode but, for the life of me, I can't remember the title.  The main researcher was a very attractive blond woman.  Matt and Bobo were also on the show but in very minor roles.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Do you remember another "looking for Bigfoot" show from a few years ago?  I watched every episode but, for the life of me, I can't remember the title.  The main researcher was a very attractive blond woman.  Matt and Bobo were also on the show but in very minor roles.




Only thing that comes to mind are the Monsterquest shows. THey had several Bigfoot episodes............they were even worst than the Finding Bigfoot...........

What I do like about the BFRO Finding Bigfoot shows, is that you can go to the forum and talk/chat with them.  They have done a lot of Shplaining.............apparently, the BFRO Crew dont get last say at all for final editing


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Only thing that comes to mind are the Monsterquest shows. THey had several Bigfoot episodes............they were even worst than the Finding Bigfoot...........



It wasn't Monsterquest.  I'd say this show ran 5-10 years ago.  It was very much like Finding Bigfoot:  traveling around from place to place, checking out sightings, and doing lots of night stalking.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 1, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It wasn't Monsterquest.  I'd say this show ran 5-10 years ago.  It was very much like Finding Bigfoot:  traveling around from place to place, checking out sightings, and doing lots of night stalking.



Don't remember that one either - what channel was it on?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres something for your viewing pleasure.........

When I saw the photos for the first time, it was a No Brainer. They got Him!  

If you can stomache getting past Oberman, this is a Cool Video.........


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> Don't remember that one either - what channel was it on?



I can't remember.  I'm trying to find some info on it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Heres something for your viewing pleasure.........
> 
> When I saw the photos for the first time, it was a No Brainer. They got Him!
> 
> If you can stomache getting past Oberman, this is a Cool Video.........



Pretty cool.  I've never seen that one.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It wasn't Monsterquest.  I'd say this show ran 5-10 years ago.  It was very much like Finding Bigfoot:  traveling around from place to place, checking out sightings, and doing lots of night stalking.



After scouring the internet for some info on this show, I came up with nothing.  So, I emailed the BFRO to see if they could help me out.  Thirty minutes later, they emailed me back!

The woman's name is Autumn Williams, and the show was called "Mysterious Encounters".  It ran on the Outdoor Life Network.  Apparently, doing the show was not a pleasant experience for Autumn.  She has a website, if you're interested:

www.oregonbigfoot.com

Here's a little more info on the show:

http://www.squatchopedia.com/index.php/Mysterious_Encounters


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 2, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> After scouring the internet for some info on this show, I came up with nothing.  So, I emailed the BFRO to see if they could help me out.  Thirty minutes later, they emailed me back!
> 
> The woman's name is Autumn Williams, and the show was called "Mysterious Encounters".  It ran on the Outdoor Life Network.  Apparently, doing the show was not a pleasant experience for Autumn.  She has a website, if you're interested:
> 
> ...



Nice Huh!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2012)

This guy sounds like a good ole boy........wonder if hes messin with us or what?  

Anywho, if it is true(Not Sure Myself), I like what he heard


http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=31858


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

hey southernboy ask my granddaddy bout the time he and my uncle were stayin at camp alone and heard a few years back.also ask him bout the time he found the tracks that appeared to go OVER the gate. and then ask him bout the buddy of his that saw one off of jackson road in a cornfield up here in spalding. what all he told me is what made me a somewht believer.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2012)

bpryor said:


> hey southernboy ask my granddaddy bout the time he and my uncle were stayin at camp alone and heard a few years back.also ask him bout the time he found the tracks that appeared to go OVER the gate. and then ask him bout the buddy of his that saw one off of jackson road in a cornfield up here in spalding. what all he told me is what made me a somewht believer.



If we ever get together like we've been discussing, can you bring your grandaddy and come too


----------



## bpryor (Feb 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> If we ever get together like we've been discussing, can you bring your grandaddy and come too



haha sure will.he'd be all over that.


----------



## bpryor (Feb 11, 2012)

and as a sidenote, while i believe there is a huge possibility they are real, i wont be completely convinced until i see foolproof evidence. and with as many people as there are videotaping their hunts and using trail cameras, i dont think that day is too terribly far off.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 11, 2012)

bpryor said:


> and as a sidenote, while i believe there is a huge possibility they are real, i wont be completely convinced until i see foolproof evidence. and with as many people as there are videotaping their hunts and using trail cameras, i dont think that day is too terribly far off.



Yep

still gonna need  a body....unfortunately


----------



## bpryor (Feb 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Yep
> 
> still gonna need  a body....unfortunately



if its good video or an extraordinary picture, ill definateky believe. as for the general public, yep. gonna need a body.


----------

